# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Bujar Muçaj

## mondishall

Fabula dhe poezi SATIRO-HUMORISTIKE

Parathenie

Kjo eshte permbledhja e dyte me fabula e poezi satirike e autorit nga Mallakastra, Bujar Mucaj, i cili me nje gjuhe te thjeshte e te kendshme, perpiqet dhe thote fjalen e tij ne kete fushe, krahas autoreve te tjere.
Ne vargun e tij eshte aroma e gjuhes se popullit, ndikimi i tradites poetike nga Cajupi deri tek autoret bashkekohore, por natyrisht, shtrati ku gjallon eshte Ezopi me urtesine dhe menyren e tij klasike te pasqyrimit te realitetit. 
                            Foto Malo

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Mucaj


Drejt Evropes

Tek po lahej te govata:
-Drejt Evropes!-thirri pata.
Prapa ferres nje iriq:
-Ne Bruksel kam shok' e miq!
Ne zinxhir baloja ham-ham:
-Per Evrope isha e jam!

Beh porsi ortek ariu:
-Valle nga lista kush me fshiu!?
Derri nga lera ne grope,
Zerin ngre :llafazan: vrope! Evrope!

Pa degjoni c'pall gomari:
-Mes te pareve jam i pari!

Cirret sorra mbi nje dru:
-Evropa te vije ketu!
        *    *    *

Pas perplasjes me makine

-Te kam thene, o zoti Nure,
Gjithe jeten ngele kobure.
Mbaj nje hudher, o koke gdhe,
se e liga vend nuk ze!
-T'u rrit ndera, te lumte llapa!
Plasi syte e shih c'ka prapa!
Hudher Korce, me c'kerkon
Dje ngarkova plot pese ton.
            *    *    *

    KUVENDI

Ngrihen krahet ne tribune:
Tash te lehte duam pune!
Dalin kembet-duartrokitje,
S'duam asgje, vetem shetitje!
Qan stomaku, -pune dua,
S'me jep kush qe te bluaj mua!
Prapanica qe matane:
Ua them troc, me nuk ma mban.
Te flase koka!-dikush shton.
Na falni, koka ... mungon.
          *    *    *

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj 



Nezimi i Frakullës 





        “Në kufi të saj (Apollonisë) gjendet Nymfeu* i famshëm, ku banojnë barbarët amantë dhe bylionë”.

        Ndërsa  konsulli romak në Dalmaci, që ishte dhe shkrimtar Dion Kasi rreth viteve 200  mbrapa Krishtit ka shkruajtur midis të tjerave duke lënë diçka për Nymfeun:

       “Ajo që më çuditi më shumë është një zjarr i madh që del pranë lumit Ana(Vjosa)... 

       ...ky vend quhet Nymfe dhe madje këtu ka pasur edhe një orakull.”



       Pikërisht pranë atij vendi Nimfeut,  ku para Plinit dhe Dion Kasit që të dy romakë u kishte kënduar Aristoteli dhe Straboni,  atje ku ishte djegur zjarri i dikurshëm legjendar do të vinte në jetë në vitin 1685 Nezim Frakulla, një nga poetët më të njohur të rrymës së bejtexhinjëve. Një pjesë të mirë të jetës e kaloi në Berat ndaj dhe njihet dhe me mbiemrin Berati. Mbiemri Berati ka ngatërruar disa studius letërsie e akademikë të ngulnin këmbë e në studimet e tyre të thoshin se kishte lindur në Mbrakull të Beratit duke marë kështu Frakullën për Mrakull. Dihet që këta profesorët se kishin lexuar librin me kujtime të “Babait” një prej mendjeve të ndritura të familjes Vlora, Eqerem bej Vlorës i lindur në vitin 1885, që në faqet e këtij libri bënë pak a shumë dhe një histori të shkurtër të familjes Frakulla, shumë e shumë vite para se këta të mernin penën e mundimin për të shkruar. Patjetër se kishin lexuar pasi në radhë të parë vetë beu i Vlorës ishte i nemur nga regjimi, ose ndoshta kanë bërë dhe të paditurin nëse u ka rënë në dorë.  Megjithatë dhe në fjalorin enciklopedik shqiptar të vitit 85, si vendlindje e tij është qartësuar Frakulla në Mallakastër të poshtëme dhe thuhet pikërisht kështu:

       Frakulla. Fshat i Mallakastrës në rrethin e Fierit (J P),në J të Levanit. Qendër e fshatit të bashkuar Frakull e madhe, që përfshin edhe fshatrat: Ada (Adë bunaca), Bregasi, Frakulla e Vogël...Kafaraj...

      Në shek.XVI-XVII u bë qendër administrative dhe lulëzuan mjeshtëritë, tregëtia,kultura.Nga Frakulla ishte Nezim Frakulla, dhe udhëheqësi i kryengritjes fshatare kundër refomave turke më 1835 Ali Frakulla.



      Eqeremi thotë se: Nezim është pseudonimi i Ibrahim Nezim Frakullës.Lindur më 1680 dhe vdekur në Stamboll më 1760. faqe 245-246. 



     “Abdyl beu (Frakulla) rrithte nga një bijë e bejlerëve të Pahtosit( sot Patosi fshat.BM.). Por edhe këta nga ana e tyre janë një degë e familjes Vlora. Në vitin 1671, me stërgjyshin e saj, Xhaferr pashë Vlora(më 1685 sanxhakbe i Vlorës,1689 bejlerbe i Rumelisë,1697 vritet në betejë e Zentës) ndahet nga dega e Vlorës, ku mbeti vëllai i tij Kapllan Mehmet  pasha. Dega e Pahtosëve është shuar. Ali beu -themelues i familjes Pahtos(shih 9 ).Bejlerët e Pahtosit në shek e 18-të qenë shumë të pasur. Varret i kanë në Pahtos dhe në xhaminë Mbret. Poeti Nesim (mesi i shek të 18-të) të cilit i përkiste gjysma e Frakullës) ishte i kësaj familje.

        9.Ali pasha, sanxhakbej i Elbasanit. Mbahet si themelues i familjes Pahtos.

                                                                                        faqe 604-609.

        Do të pyes ndokush se ku i dinte gjithë këto të dhëna beu i Vlorës!? Në radhë të parë duhet të njihet prej të gjithëve se kush ishte Eqerem bej Vlora, ky pinjoll i familjes së famëshme, ky eurodit, politikan, historian dhe një lufttar i shquar i çeshtjes kombëtare, i cili u largua nga Shqipëria kur po merrte frenat e pushtetit komunizmi, duke e mbyllur karierën e tij në politikë si ministër i trojeve shqiptare të mbetura jashtë kufijve në 1913 e të ribashkuara në kohën e pushtimit italian e gjerman.E dyta vetë Eqeremi siç del nga të dhënat i përkiste një trungu familje si me Pahtosët dhe me Frakullën. E treta një pjesë të çifliqeve të familjes së tij përveç se i kishte në Myzeqe i kishte dhe në Mallakastër të poshtme, në Levan e Frakull... Si studius e historian Vlora ka sjellë ndërmjet kujtimeve e shkrimeve të tjera  të tij shumë të vërteta historike qofshin dhe të hidhura. Edhe me rastin e vjershëtorëve të vjetër ai i  ka kushtuar vëmëndje jo vetëm Nezimit, por  edhe të tjerëve: 

       “Është e vërtetë  që disa kronistë dhe poetë vendorë, si Nezimi, Sulejman Naipi vdekur më 1772, kronisti Mehmet Abdyl efendiu nga Gjrokastra, pak më vonë, Muhamet  Çami, Kërçuku 1784-1844 dhe disa dervishë bektashinj shkruan kronika, këngë dashurie, psalme, ditirambe për ditlindjen e Muhametit, një elegji për martirizimin e imam Hasanit dhe imam Hysenit në Qerbela, në alfabetin arab” 

      Eqerem Vlora shkon e dhe më tej kur sjell në këtë libër se për kontributin e bejtexhinjëve dhe në veçanti të Frakullës ka folur e shkruar Ernest Koliqi një  personalitet me peshë i  kulturës dhe i letërsisë shqipe, (Në vitet dyzet mbahej në opinion një elitë poetësh si: Fishta, Asdreni, Koliqi dhe Lasgush Poradeci) duke treguar për ndikimin e letërsisë orientale  në letërsinë shqipe.

      Koliqi,Ernest :i habitur!: nfluence orientali sulla literatura albanese. Në :Oriente moderno Romë,vëllim.34.(1954)25-42.rosi.Etore, Notike su un manosckrito del canzonieri di Nesim.(sec.xvII –xvIII)



      Teki Sadiku Mësues i Popullit bashkpatriotas (fshatrat i kanë pranë e pranë) e ka parë figurën e Nezimit si një çështje më vete, duke parë veçantitë e tij e evidetuar tek ky njeri i shquar vullnetin dhe dëshirën për tu mësuar fshehurazi shkrim dhe këndim shqip, duke përdoruar gërmat turke e arabe. Duke folur e duke e cilësuar këtë figurë të madhe Sadiku na jep dhe një ndryshim datëlindje (1690-1760) në krahsim me beun e Vlorës që jep(1680-1760) dhe fjalorin enciklopedik (1685-1760).Në studimin e Sadikut gjëjmë të dhëna interesante ku mësojmë se i ati ishte i ardhur nga Kreshpani,  fshat ky që ndodhet në kumunën e e sotme të Cakranit. Thënien e Frakullës se “Shkrova shqip për t’i hapur rrugën gjuhës shqipe” dhe mburrjet se shpëtoi gjuhën shqipe nga prishja zënë vend në studimin dhe analizën e Sadikut. Diçka tjetër me vlerë  është dhe fakti që sjell ky studius, se patrioti Zef Jubani ishte i pari shqiptar që studioi dhe shkroi për Nezim Frakullën i ndjekur më pas nga vëllezrit Naim e Sami Frashëri e vite e vite më pas Dhimitër Shyteriqi, Osman Myterizi. Listës së Teki Sadikut unë do t’i shtoja Kristaq Shtembarin, Moikom Zeqon, Anton Paplekën, dhe mbi të gjitha Vath Koreshi që na e dha aq bukur në novelën “Haxhiu i Frakullës”. Specialisti i muzeut të Fierit, historiani Nuri Plaku ka nëpër duar një monografi për jetën dhe veprën e Nezimit, ku dhe ai do të nxjerrë në dritë e do të pasqyrojë të dhëna të tjera të panjohura.

      Formimi i Nezimit kaloi nga fshati i tij i cili lulëzonte në ato kohra, ku skishte as Fier* e qytete e tjera rreth tij, nëpër oborret e familjeve të sërës së lartë e të kamur feudale siç ishte dhe vetë, shkollave ku mori dije si në Berat e Stamboll, nëpër mejhanet e sallonet e Beratit ku poetët grindeshin e lëvdonin deri në qiell njëri-tjetrin. Jo më kot kronikani turk Evlia Çelebiu do të shkruante për Beratin kur e vizitoi atë në ato kohra (1670).

        “Poetët, shkrimtarët dhe oratorët e këtij vendi janë njerëz me kulturë të lartë e me studime të plota”

       Aty në ato ambjente do të vinte vite më pas Nezimi që do të niste ndryshe nga të tjerët të vjershëroj shqip.Pasi rri disa vjet e shkëlqen në vjershërime merr prapë rrugët për Stamboll dhe gjatë qëndrimit këtu thuhet në Fjalorin Enciklopedik për shkaqe të paqarta e internojnë në Besarabi dhe pas lirimit u kthye sërish në atdhe ku fillimisht ndejti në Elbasan. Ndoshta  e mbas kthimit nga Besaarabia mund të jetë vjersha ku Nezimi thotë se “fund e krye botën shëtita, zemra mu bë tërë gjak”. Më vonë vjen në Berat, por këtu nuk e lanë të qetë pasi dituria dhe aftësia e tij e komunikimit e afronte me masën, bëri që cmirëzinjtë rivalë të tij pa përjashtuar dhe sundonjësin e qytetit ta kishin halë në sy e ta luftonin vazhdimisht. Sërish e internojnë e më pas vdes në një nga burgjet e errta e të lagështa të Stambollit.



     Me vdekjen e Nezim Frakullës opinioni shoqëror i kohës reagoi ashpër. Poeti Feiziu në kronogramin e tij prekës do të tregonte dhe fundin tragjik të poetit:

    “ I parë ndër shumë dijetarë, krye ndër falëtarët, mbiemri i dashur Nesim, emri Ibrahim bej, i zoti në fushën e diturive , njohës i hollë i kuptimeve dhe dijetar i lartë.Fati e burgosi pa faj në dhe të huaj. I turturuar vdiq dëshmor dhe u nis për parajsë”.

     Në shumë pika studiusit e veprës së tij kanë piktakime, duke arritur se Nezim Frakulla ishte  i pari që vjershëroi shqip, ishte i pari  që futi dialogun në një bashkëbisedim të quajtur “Zemra e shpirtit” e cila ndodhet tek “Divani”, që mund të thuhet me plot gojë se është hapja e shtegut  për dramën. Ishte i pari që solli një vepër të plotë me 110 vjersha siç ishte “Divani”, ku futi elemente të panjohura më parë në brendi. Vepra e Nezimit gjithmonë do të ngelet me rëndësi historike në letërsi si për kohën që u shkruajt ashtu dhe për rrymën e pasur letrare që pruri, ku u trajtuan së pari temat laike, duke qëndruar edhe lart nga ana artistike. Një rrugë në qytetin e Fierit nderon emrin dhe veprën e këtij vjershëtori të kohëve të largëta.



                             *Plini(23-?mbas lindjes së Krishtit) “Historia e natyrës”vepra e tretë.



                                 **Fieri del si fshat për herë të parë në shënimet e udhëtarëve të huaj në vitin 1783

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj







          Nafta dhe ulliri 





          Mund të harrosh gjëra të tjera pa përmendur, por binomin naftë-ulli kurrsesi, se pa këtë binom nuk mund ta njohësh Mallakastrën e sotme. Jo më kotë e përmëndëm në fillimet e librit¹ Nimfeun e famshëm, por duhet të përmëndim edhe një nga emblemat e Muzakëve që kishin të gdhendur dhe dy rrëkeza nafte, duke na treguar që qysh në ato kohë banori i këtyre trojeve, bylyni apo mallakastrioti e myzeqari i mëpasëm e  dinte se jetonte mbi këtë xhevair të çmuar. Ndërsa për ullirin këtë hyrje do të doja ta ilustroja me disa vargje  të poetit   Xhevahir Spahiu.



          Raport lufte



          I perëndishmi Padishah!

          Zjarri i xhehnemit 

          mbi Arbërinë ra.

          Dhjetë mijë frymë

          I dërguam në atë botë:

          Shtatë mijë arnautë,

          Tre mijë ullinj të moçëm.

          Të paudhët

          I shkuam me shpatë,

          Drurët

          I dogjëm të gjithë të gjallë.

          Tre ditë e tre net: ç’aromë profetike

          E një flake ylberore,

          Veç të ishe aty.

           Zoti im!

           Shërbëtori yt i përunjur

                        Ibrahim  



        E kundërta ka ndodhur me një pushtues tjetër, me gjermanët  e pikërisht në Mallakastër diku midis Hekalit e Kashit ku ishte disklotuar një repart. U ishin mbaruar drurët apo qymyri dhe nuk dinin me çfarë të gatuanin. Një “mik” ideali i tyre nga anët tona e mori vesh seç kërkonin, i papërtuar rrëmben sopatën dhe nisi të presë ullirin më të afërm. Nga çadra ku pushonte i madhi i tyre doli një britmë, e cila sa nuk e rrëzoi nga pema mikun shqiptar. 

       -Nein!

       Ulliri i shpëtoi ndëshkimit të egër, nuk u pre dhe guzhina përdori për gatim ca arka të boshatisura  municioni nga Ruhri i largët.

       Dy shëmbuj diametralisht të kundërt që flasin shumë nga kohë të ndryshme, nga pushtues që vinin njëri nga lindja e tjetri nga perëndimi, të dy superfuqi të kohës së tyre. Diku kam lexuar se ullinjtë e Hekalit janë ndër më të vjetrit e Shqipërisë e të Ballkanit. Ullinjtë e moçëm mund t’i shohësh në çdo fshat të tejendanë Mallakastrës. Është gjë e rrallë ose e pamundur të gjesh shtëpi në këtë krahinë që të mos kultivojë ullirin. Me nam të mirë janë ullinjtë e Cakranit, Hekalit, Kashit, Greshicës, Ruzhdies, Gjinoqarës, Siqecës, Visokës, Kuqarit, Margëlliçit, Aranitasit, Dukasit, Rrerësit, Kashit, Fratarit etj. 

       Në librin austriakut Voith “Lufta e Durrësit midis Qezarit dhe Pompeit”na tregon më së miri sipas studimeve të tij se:

      “Në kohën e Qezarit Mallakastra merrej me blektori dhe me kultivimin e ullinjve...”

      Në fillim nafta sikur i prishi qetësinë shekullore ullirit, por më pas pema e lashtë u mësua, duke e pranuar e duke patur dashur pa dashur një lloj armonie me të. Nga kohë e vjetër e më pas na kanë arritur disa toponime edhe për ullinjtë:

         Ullinjtë e Kolës, Ulliri i Kuq, Ullinjtë e Menxarakut, Lagja e Ullinjëve, Ulliri i Rrapo Hekalit, Pesë  Ullinjtë, Ullinjtë e Toskëve, Ullinjtë e Qarrishtës, Ullinjtë e Gjeneralit (Mbjellë këta në vitet tridhjetë nga Xhemal Aranitasi ish ministër i mbrojtjes i Zogut 25-39),Ullinjtë e Hajredinit (Fratarit) në Bejar, Ullinjtë e Topave në Hekal etj.

         Nuk mund të shikosh një pejsazh me ullinj pa një sondë nafte midis tyre apo anasjelltas. Atë ekollogji që “dogji”pakujdesia e të nxjerrit të “arit të zi” i lashti ulli përpiqet ta çojë në vend pak nga pak,  me durim e këmbngulje. 

     Po citoj përsëri Xhevair Spahiun poetin e dashuruar marrëzisht pas ullinjëve në poezinë e shkurtër por të dhimbëshme “Mallakastra” në librin “Ferrparajsa” në faqen 84.



Valëzim i valëzuar

i një shkretimi të shkretuar-

këto brigje.

Pikëllimin kullosin kopetë e ullinjve.



     Burimi i parë i naftës në këtë zonë u çel më 19 korrik 1926 nga shoqëria “Anglo-Persiane” në Patos, e cila kishte marrë me konçension për të kërkuar naftë 220 000 ha dhe për të shfrytëzuar 60 000 ha . Një shoqëri tjetër amerikane që kishte futur kthetrat në naftën shqiptare ishte  dhe “Standart Oil”, e cila kishte marrë me konçension 51 000 ha . Më pas kjo zonë u shfrytëzua nga italianët të cilët  blenë konçensionet e shoqërisë “Anglo-Persiane”. Shoqëritë italiane ishin “Agip”dhe “Aipa”. Duke folur në librin e tij “Politika e Italisë në Shqipëri” mëkëmbësi i mbretit në Shqipëri Jakomoni kur flet për përparimin teknik në trugun e lashtë të traditave perndimore ndërmjet të tjerave shkruan:

     “...Berati, në këmbët e malit të Tomorrit, vendbanimi legjendar  i perëndive, në truallin e të cilit gjenden shtresëmbajtëset e naftës së Devollit e të Patosit ...”

     Për nxjerrjen e naftës janë mbajtur statistika të rregullta nga viti 1929 e këtej. Në vitin që thamë është nxjerr vetëm 100 ton. Viti rekord i nxjerrjes së naftës mbahet viti 1974 me shifrën 2 248 227 ton. Rezervat e llogaritura në zonën  Patos-Marinëz dhe asaj të Visokës të mara së bashku janë 280 270 219 tonë, duke nxjerrë prej tyre 24 662 296 tonë. Edhe rëra bituminoze që gjendet në zonën e Patos-Kasnicës në një territor prej disa hektarësh është një pasuri që mendohet deri 15 000 000 m3 . Në ditët e sotme kapaciteti nxjerrës ka arritur deri në 50 000 tonë në vit. Venburimi i gazit metan  në Frakull i zbuluar në vitin 72 është shfrytëzuar deri në vitin 88-të dhe mendohet se sasia e përgjithëshme e vendburimit arrin në 107 233 893 N. m3. Nga vendndodhja e dikurshme e zjarrit të famshëm të Nimfeut është nxjerrë sasia 101 841 158 N.m3. Në përfytyrimin popullor nafta mendohet se është një lumë ku një degëz e tij kalon edhe ndër ne dhe po të ecësh me magjinatën popullore pak a shumë bindesh sikur je para një të vërtete. Naftë ka në rrethinat e Kuçovës, ndjekim rrugën duke zbritur në Myzeqe të Beratit në zonën e Kozare - Arrëzës, kalojmë në Myzeqe të Lushnjës në Divjakë ku ka gaz hidhemi në të Fierit  drejt Povelçës, bëjmë një kthesë gjarpërushe si lumi i Semanit, por në të kundërt drejt Frakullës, sulemi disa gradë kthesë për në Kallm -Verri, në bregun tjetër pastaj duke filluar nga Jakodina, Belina, Marinza, Sheqishta, Zharrëza, marrim përpjetë Kuqarit, Patosit, Dukasit, Banajt, Rusinjës, Margëlliçit, Rrerësit, Gjorgozit, Visokës, Patosit-Fshat, Belishovës, Ballshit, Drenovës, Kashit, Hekalit, Mollajt, Poçemit, hidhemi pastaj matanë Vjosës drejt Labërisë, në Karbunarë, Gorisht, Amonicë, duke ju shtuar lumit dhe “rrëkeza” e Drashovicës që na kujton se pusi i parë i çpuar për naftë në Shqipëri është pikërisht aty, në vitin 1916 nga italianët. Në Amonicë përpara na del masivi shkëmbor i maleve duke e përfunduar përfytyrimin popullor në Finiq të Sarandës. Ndërsa për specialistët është krejt ndryshe dhe shkencërisht kanë përcaktuar thellësitë e shtresave  të ndryeshme, llojin e naftës që nxirret në çdo vendburim, katet e tyre etj. Për naftë është shpuar gjithandej Mallakastrës edhe në Aranitas, Panahor, Kalenjë, Metoh e gjetkë, por pa dhënë ndonjë rezultat. Për kuriozitet po shtojmë se për dekada me radhë në linjat tona detare dhe ndërkombëtare ishte një anije çisternë me emrin “Patosi”. Uzina e përpunimit të thellë të Naftës në Ballsh, e cila bënë pjesë sot në shoqërinë aksionere ARMO, është një uzinë ndër të paktat e më cilësoret që i rezistoi ekonomisë së tregut dhe furisë vetvrasëse të nëntëdhjetë  e shtatës. Si përfundim, Nafta dhe Ulliri janë dhe mbeten dy nga pasuritë më të çmuara të krahinës e të vendit. Dhe për të dyja këto pasuri Mallakastra mbanë kreun paçka se në ndonjë shkrim ose studim shkencor e ndonjë “shkencëtar” flokëthinjur e sup rënë nga pesha e gradave të marra kohët e fundit e quan me të pa drejt krahinë e prapambetur.

   Figura të shquara në vite në naftë mund të përmëndim:

   Lipe Nashi*, Kapllan Hajdari, Sotir Skorovoti, Hysni Ajasllari, Uani Çapo, Avni Liçaj, Zarif Saliaj, Barjam Shehu, Qemal Rrapushi, Kiço Kasapi, Sokrat Pitushi,**Myrteza Kepi, Muhamet Shehu, Sheme Mara, Napolon Mërtiri, Sabri Hoxha, Nexhip Xhuveli, Haki Fejzo, Adil Zotaj, Pjetër Leka, Feruze Nepravishta, Beqir Alia, Ramiz Xhabia, Miti Dhamo, Petro Olldashi, Ilia Karaduni, Piro Bozdo, Bahri Shanaj, Protoko Murati, Nebi Sulkaj, Enriko Veizi***, Abib Pasha, Koço Plaku****, Milto Gjikopulli*****, Kamber Brezhani, Sulo Kamberi, Nikodhim Shtrepi, Skender Elbasani, Belul Kamberi, Fatmir Shehu etj. Ndërsa nga të huajt që  i dhanë aq shumë nxjerrjes së naftës në vendin tonë e veçaënrisht në Mallakastër është inxhinieri polak Zuberi****** i cili është i pari që bëri hartën gjeologjike të Shqipërisë dhe njihet si zbulues i vendburimit të Patosit. U eksekutua nga rregjimi komunist si sabotator në zonën e naftës Kuçovë. Kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre plot specialistë nga Italia, Anglia, Jugosllavia, Hungaria, Çekia, Bashkimi Sovjetik, Rumania, Kina etj. Në kohë të komunizmit në Patos dilte një revistë shkencore e titulluar “Nafta dhe Gazi”(1972-1991) e cila ishte e një cilësie të lart.



      *Emrat me të zeza janë Heronj të Punës Socialiste. Lipe Nashi ish drejtor i përgjithshëm i naftës. Me rastin e festave të çlirimit nëntor 1974 merr titullin Hero i Punës Socialiste. Pak muaj më pas në mars të vitit 75 arrestohet dhe dënohet si armik i popullit, si sabotator në naftë. Pas daljes nga burgu në një intervistë dhënë gazetës “Nimfeu” 1 tetor 1991, Lipe Nashi do të shprehej:

      “Nga regjimi 46-vjeçar, ndër të tjera u cilësova si shumë shokë të mi, si armik dhe sabotator në naftë. Këtë akuzë ma bëri Enver Hoxha, të cilit të mos ja hamë hakun, ishte i zgjuar ...për poshtërsi, por jo si shkencëtar, siç mundohej të të paraqitej nëpërmjet një matriali të gjerë që la të shkruar dhe që unë s’di se sa ju shërbeu pasardhësve. E vërteta është se veçanërisht në fushën e naftës padituria e tij ishte totale për të mbuluar këtë padituri e mëndjemadhësi që pasqyrohej rrënqethshëm në ekonomi, ai fabrikoi armiq e sabotatorë sipas cikleve të përcaktuar vetëm nga një mëndje e çmendur.”  

     Mbas vdekjes së Lipe Nashit një nga sheshet kryesore të Patosit mban emrin e tij.

     Emrat e nënvizuar u akuzuan në vitin 75 si sabotatorë në naftë, duke u shpallur armiq të popullit e të Partisë.

          **Myrteza Kepi nga Preza e Tiranës dhe Muhamet Shehu  nga Bicaj i Kukësit ranë në krye të detyrës në Linas të Elbasanit pas një shpërthimi të një nënstacioni pompimi që dërgonte naftën në rafinerinë e Cërrikut. Emrin e Myrtezait e mbanë një shkollë e mesme në Kuçovë, ndërsa të Muhametit një shkollë në Patos. Për kujtim të dy heronjëve rruga për nga qendra e Patosit, deri në Stadiumin e futbollit mbanë emrin “Heronjtë e Linasit”

          ***Enriko Veizi specialist i mirfilltë në insitutin e kërkimeve të naftës, një nga karikaturistët më të mëdhenj që ka nxjerrë Shqipëria.U dënua me grupin e përfolur sabotator në naftë duke parë lirinë me ardhjen e demokaracisë. Pa ju gëzuar mirë lirisë ndërroi jetë më 1992. Nga njerëz të ndryshëm të artit e të kulturës është propozuar që t’i ngrihet një monument në Patos, Fier apo dhe Himarë që ishte vendlindja e tij. 

          ****Koço Plaku një nga specialistët gjeologë më të mirë që kishte nafta, vëllai i të njohurit Panajot Plaku, u dënua me vdekje, kur s’kishte as tre muaj që ishte martuar. Kishte zbuluar vendburimin e Gorishtit dhe atë të Cakranit. Para se të arrestohej  kam punuar me të në Pusin Verria 33 në zonën e çpimit Kallm –Verri.

          *****Milto Gjikopulli një nga specialistët më të mirë që kish gjeologjia shqiptare dhe ajo e naftës në veçanti. U dënua me vdekje si sabotator në sektorin e naftës.

          ******Zuberi, inxhinier polak, një nga gjeologët më të mëdhenj të botës. Kishte zbuluar venburimin e Bakusë në Bashkimin Sovjetik në kohë të Leninit. Më vonë u angazhua me Shoqërinë Anglo – Persiane në Gjirin Persik e më pas erdhi në Shqipëri. Kudo ku shkeli hartoi dhe përpiloi me saktësi hartat gjeologjike. Dha një kontribut të madh në zonën e Kuçovës dhe është zbuluesi i zonës naftëmbajtëse të Patosit. Në një nga bormbadimet e aviacionit Anglo - Amerikanë i vritet gruaja në Kuçovë. Në Shqipëri si para lufte e më pas punoi me përkushtim. Hartat gjeologjike të Zuberit referohen edhe sot në shumë vende të botës.



                                                       ¹Kjo pjesë është shkëputur nga libri i pabotuar “Aranitasi dhe Mallakastra midis legjendës dhe të vërtetës” të Bujar Muçës.

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj 





        Jehona e kryengritjeve shqiptare kundër tanzimatit në Greqinë fqinje. 

        “ ...Bukuria e tyre trondit burrat, ndërsa eleganca shtang femrat.Kurrë guximi i tyre stërgjyshor nuk ka pësuar zhgënjim” 

                                    Camille Paganel. 



       Puquville do të shkruante kështu në atë kohë për kryengritësit toskë:* 

        “…një racë burrërore, lufarake, mikpritës, këmbëngulës deri  në pikën ku rrezikohen me kokë, besnikë ndaj miqve. Nuk janë të ashpër për luftë sa çamët. Janë të dobët, por aq të fortë sa vështirë t’i lëvizësh nga vendi…dialekti i tyre është i ngjashëm me të lebërve”  



         Vitet 1835-47 janë një tërmet i fuqishëm në krejt truallin arbëror, jehona e të cilit u ndje dhe në Greqinë fqinje, ku një pjesë e saj ajo kontinetale kishte vite që kishte fituar lirinë. Shkrimtarë, historianë, poetë hodhën në letër përpjekjet titanike të vëllait verior për tu shkëputur zinxhirëve të rëndë të otomanizmit.Figura shqiptarësh krerë kryengritës u bënë aq të njohur në opinion grek sa edhe sot rrojnë shprehje të tilla ku në mënyrë të qartë lartësohen. “Mos më fol sikur je Çelo Çicari”. E tillë shprehje ekziston dhe për Ali Pashën e Gjolekën. Në një këngë popullore greke në librin “Arvanitët” të Kosta Birit, Gjolekën arrijnë sa e quajnë një tjetër Skenderbe. 

         Γχιων Λεχας, Σχεντερμπεης άλλος, 



        Në sofrën e këngës mike, do të uleshin pothuajse gjithë figurat kryesore të kryengritjeve të jugut, ku me nota prekëse e me një qëndrim shpesh qortues për ata që ngrenë fukaranë në këmbë këto këngë janë dëshmi e qartë se fqinji i dhimte vuajtja dhe derdhja e gjakut.Shumë këngë janë të shkruara në formë ballade dhe i kanë të rralla shoqet nga përsomëria e realizimit. 



Bilbila mos këndoni dhe ju qyqe të heshtni, 

dhe ti mjerane Shqipëri, në të zeza të vishesh, 

me të ligën që bëtë ju në këtë stinë vere! 

Është vrarë ky Hasan Bej me Tasim Efendinë, 

dhe Emin Pashaj kur e mëson shumë shqetësohet; 

thërriti bimbashët në vend me Shishkon Mirallain, 

    të shkoni të godisni të gjithë ata shqiptarë. 

Natën e bëjnë ditë, krejt natën e bëjnë ditë 

gdhihen në Piskopi, në dy burime akull. 

Dhe një frat i luajtur mëndsh u ka dhënë lajmin, 

“Jemin Pasha, përse qëndron, o djalë i sadrazemit!” 

Sapo e dëgjon Emin Pasha dhe lajmin sapo merr, 

fillojnë   marshimin këmbësorë, kalorës, 

të shkojnë të takojnë tej ushtrinë shqiptare. 

Dhe takohen tej në Bogaz dhe luftimi fillon, 

morën shumë koka të tepërta si dhe shumë robër... 

     Arrin një dervish në çast e fshehtas bisedon: 

    “Ngrehu dhe ik, bre pasha, se skllav do të zënë.”** 



            Ja si jepet në rreshtat e librit të Kosta  Birit, “Arvanitët”, kryengritja e Alush Frakullës (i cili është thirrur me dy emra Alush dhe Ali) me pak fjalë në faqen 357 të botimit të saj të katërt, të 97-tës. 

         Το 1837 επανασττατουν οι μωαμεθανοι τοσκηδες, της Μουζακιας, του Βερατιου και του Αυλωνος με αρχηγο τους τον Αλη μπεη Φραγκυλα . 



         Në vitin 1837 ngrihen muhamedanët e Toskërisë, të Myzeqesë, të Beratit dhe të Vlorës me kapedan Ali bej Frakullën. 



      Në librin e tij voluminos Epiri ( HΠΕΙΡΟΣ ) Kostandin A. Bakalopulu i kushton edhe ai disa radhë kryengritjes së Alush Frakullës në faqen 444, ku pak a shumë shprehet për këtë kryengritje si bashkpatrioti i tij Biri, a në mos i është referuar atij. 



          Në burimet greke Kryengritja kundër tanzimatit e Mallakastrës sipas Kosta Biri (1899-1980) përshkruhet kështu: 

       “Pak ditë më  vonë kryengritësit në Mallakastër midis Vlorës dhe Beratit me luftëtarin Rrapo Hekali me 1000 muhamedanë  pushton Beratin dhe rrethon në kështjellën e tij një  fuqi të kosidorueshme të  ushtrisë turke që përbënin mbrojtjen e vendit.” 

        «Λιγες μερες αγροτερα, επαναστατει στιν Μαλακαστρα,*** μετακσυ Αυλωνος και Μπερατιυ ο οπλολαρχηγος Ραπο Χαικκαλης με 1000 μωαμθανος, κυριευι το Μπερατι και πολιρκει στο καστρο του ένα ταγμα τουρκικου σρατου πον αποτελουσε την  τοπικη φρουρα.»  



       "Ushtria e dërguar,- thotë në kronikat e tij në faqen 408 në "Kronografia e Epirit"  Aravanitos,- u godit në pozicione të ndryshme të marshimi të saj prej rrebelëve të Hekalit... " 

      Po në këtë faqe kronika flet për betejën e zhvilluar në Dholiana nga Gjoleka. 

      "Pas kësaj ngjarjeje, arritën në datën 29  në qytetin e Janinës të shpartalluarit, të stërlodhur e të trembur. Thuhet se në atë luftë të tërbuar më shumë se 600 vetë u vranë nga të dyja palët, dhe fshati i madh i Dholianës u dogj krejt..." 

      Më tej përshkruhet frika që u ka hyrë turqëve se mos Gjoleka vendos dhe i sulet Janinës e cila sipas tij do të dorzohet pa rezistencë, por... thotë kronikani: 

      " ..ose nga zoti ose nga lajmet e rëndësishme , që merrte nga Berati, Gjoleka vendosi pas betejës së Dholianës të largohet duke zënë grykat e ngushta në Labëri për të penguar bashkimin ... e ushtrisë. (turke) "            

      Kryengritja kundër reformave të quajtura  Tanzimat¹ në mbarë toskërinë pati jehonë të gjerë edhe popullsitë  e tjera jo shqiptare të cilët si dhe më parë e shprehën me këngët e tyre siç do ta shohim më poshtë të mbledhura nga vepra me titull  “Përmbledhje këngësh folkrorike të Epirit„ të P.Aravantinos, botuar nga bijtë e tij pas vdekjes, më 1880. 



     24, Kryengritja e Shqiptarëve**** 



Doni të ndjeni thirrjet ju dhe vajtimet e zeza? 

Kaloni nga Berati dhe në Delvinë të shkoni, 

në Toskëri dhe Labëri të dëgjoni mënxyrat 

dhe gratë çame vajtonjëse që po thonë vajtimet, 

që qajnë ato për burrat, për fëmijët e tyre. 

I thërrasin të dalin vrap nga brënda varrit të zi, 

disa nga Tarsanaja tej dhe të tjerat nga Konja . 

I mallkuar qoftë ky moment edhe ky çast i hidhur 

që morën një vendim të lig bejlerët, agallarët, 

Shqipërin’e mjerë sakaq t’a çojnë nëpër këmbë; 

Të parët e kanë të fshehtë, të dytët hapur, fora; 

Hodo ka ngritur lebërit së bashku me Gjolekën, 

Dhe gjithë çamërit i nis ky Hamit Çapari, 

Edhe ka ngritur toskërit Rrapo  Hekali, 

Dhe zunë kullat fshatrave dhe rrugët e kalimit 

Dhe goditën dhe shkatëruan të sulltanit ushtri; 

Sapo sulltani ka dëgjuar shum’i prishet qejfi 

Dhe dërgon forca dhe armatim, të tokës dhe të detit. 

Kalon me serasqer pashai dhe hyri në Berat, 

Fshatrat myslimane i djeg në të gjithë sanxhakun; 

Kaloi dhe në Delvinën tej djegur dhe shkatërruar, 

Dhe në Çamëri dërgon atë Hysen Vrionin...    

Dhe grumbullohen në Janinë lebër e vlonjatë 

     Beratas dhe gjirokastritë dhe çemër të lidhur. 





     Një këngë e ngjashme me këtë gjendet edhe në librin e Zebeliut edhe ky mbledhës i këngëve folkrorike greke, por me mjaft mungesa.  

    Në librin e Kosta Birit “Arvanitët” faqe 361-363 është dhe letra e 89 prijësve të jugut, nga Kazatë e Vlorës, Delvinës, Kurveleshi, Mallakastra e sipërme dhe e poshtme, Berati dhe Tepelena, Tomorrica, Toplltia, Rrethi i Myzeqesë, Skrapari, shumica bejlerë e agallarë dërguar mbretit Oton të Greqisë.Në letrën dërguar mbretit e firmosur nga krerët bien në sy emrat legjendarë të Zenel Gjolekës, Rrapo Hekalit, Çelo Picarit (Xhelil Aga), Abdyl Kokës, Dervish Ali Dukatit, Hodo Nivicës...që                                                                                                                                                                         & nbsp;                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               & nbsp;                                                                                                             përveç asaj që i kërkonin ndihmë, i bënin edhe elozhe gati të tepruara, duke përdorur edhe shprehje që sot sikur s‘do të na pëlqenin t‘i përsërisnim. Por sido që të ishte puna firmosësit e asaj letre të 15 gushti të 1847-tës kanë arritur në një përfundim se: 



          « Nëqoftëse shpresa dhe shpëtimi s’është për  ne, atëhere do të vdesim nga 

 shpata. Nëqoftëse kështu e ka thënë zoti, kështu le të bëhet. » 



       Otoni nuk e përkrahu dhe nuk e ndihmoi këtë kryengritje, pasi midis Greqisë dhe Portës së Lartë kishte  filluar një klimë afrimi.                                                                



      Kosta Biri në përfundim të librit “Arvanitët” duke ju referuar dhe krejt kryengritjes në Toskëri do të shkruante: 





        “Συγκεκριμενως***** ενώ ο Γκιολεκας εθριαμβευε στην Ηπειρο, ο στραταρχης της Θεσσαλιας Μεχμετ πασας με δεκα ταγματα πεζικου ειχε υπερφαλαγγισει τους επαναστατες, ειχε φθασει στην Μαλακαστρα, και προσεβαλε από πισω τον οπλαρχηγο Χαικαλη, ο  οποιος πολιορκουσε την τουρκικη φρουρα στο καστρο του Μπερατιου. Γινεται εκει μια φοβερη μαχη, κατά την οποιαν οι Τοσκηδες, κλεισμενοι μεσα σε λαβιδα στρατηγικη, επολεμησαν μεν ηρωικα, αλλα εδεκατισθηκαν. Λιγοι κατωρθωσαν υα σωθουν και εσκορπισθηκαν στα γυρω βαυνα”. 



        “Pikërisht në kohën kur Gjoleka triumfonte në Epir, udhëheqësi i Thesalisë Mehmet pashai me dhjetë batalione këmbësorësh kishte arritur në Mallakastër, rrethuan kryengritësit duke u dalë nga pas prijësit Hekali, i cili godiste vazhdimisht mbrojtjen turke në kështjellën e Beratit. Atje bëhet një betejë e tmerrshme në të cilën toskët të mbyllur në një çark luftuan me të vërtetë heroikisht, por u përgjysmuan. Pak arritën të shpëtojnë dhe ata që shpëtuan u shpërndanë në malet përreth.”  

        Fundin e kryengritjeve Aravantinos e jep duke njoftuar se: 



        "U kapën disa nga paria e Vlorës e nga të Beratit, Rrapo dhe Hamit Hekali bashkë me familje të tjera të rëndësishme, prej Vlorës të dy bijtë e Ismail beut  dhe dy nipërit e tij, nga të Tepelenës Veiz Vasiari dhe tre bijtë e Tair Abazit, nga të Gjirokastrës nipi i Kapllan pashait Tahir beu, nga të Delvinës Abdyl bej Koka, Çelo Picari, Sulo Kallapodhi, nga të Filatit Alizoti dhe Ahmet Dino, nga të  Margëlliçit Tahir Çapari...këta  të arrestuar, disa nëpërmjet detit dhe disa nëpërmjet Bitolës u dërguan të lidhur me pranga në Stamboll, ku të arrestuarit me faje të lehta u mbajtën të burgosur  aty, ndërsa kokat e kryengritjeve u dërguan në internim në Konjë..." 

        Panajot Aravantinos e mbyll kronikën e tij për fundin e këtij rrebelimi “Kronografia e Epirit” me këto fjalë që janë dhe mbyllja e këtij shkrimi: 



       “Kështu mori fund ai rebelim, nga i cili u dobësuan ekonomikisht shqiptarët nëpër përpjekjet luftarake, por dhe arka e Portës së lartë jo pak u dëmtua ...” 









              *Puquville”Voyage de la Grec ”, Në librin  “Arvanitët” të I.Koçollarit, .faqe,222. 

            ** Aravantinos “përmbledhje folkrorike të Epirit”.1880, faqe19-20. 

              ***Kosta  Biri “Arvanitët” faqe 357.  

              ****Aravantinos”Përmbledhje ........”  faqe 21-22. 

              *****Aravantinos “Kronologjia e Epirit”. faqe 384 









                                                      ¹Tanzimati ishte tërsia e rregullave dhe ligjeve reformuese të qeverisë turke të shpallura në nëntor 1839. Tanzimati në Shqipëri u prit me kryengritje të fuqishme pasi me ligjet e reja shqiptarët e mësuar me një farë autonomie, humbisnin shumë.

----------


## GeoF

U kenaqa me fabulat dhe thumbat e Bujarit ! Rrofsh Edmond qe i ke transportuar ne kete faqe.
Une e njoh dhe  ekam lexuar me kohe kete autor dhe bashkeqytetar timin , por sidoqofte sonte kisha nevoj per fabula.
Nese e ke afer Bujarin dhe s`eshte nisur me pushime ne Shqiperi , percilli shume te fala nga Gentjan Banaj.
JUu pershendews te gjitheve dhe ate poetin tjeter dhe aktorin Bedri Hoxha .
Shume pershendetje nga Genti !

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj 





    Traketuku i harruar  i brigjeve të mia... 





     Ispenxha¹ 775; taksa e çiftit, e benakut dhe e beqarve (mysliman) 856; grurë: himil 150, çmimi 6450; elb : himil 50, çmimi 140;mel : himil, 10, çmimi 280; bathë dhe thjerrëza; himil 4, çmimi166; koçkulla : himil 1 çmimi28; tagji : himil l10, çmimi 280; musht : medre 500, çmimi 5000; e dhjeta e lirit 138; taksa e bletëve 140; e dhjeta e pemëve 100; mullinj 5, punojnë gjysmën e vitit, taksa 75; mullinj shajaku 5, taksa 75; taksa bidatit 95; taksë kullote 125; taksë e perimores 170, shpendë 340; taksa e qoqelit 68; taksë mollësh 44; badiavaja, gjobat, taksa e martesës dhe polaçinës: 445. Shuma  : 17000 (akçe) 
    Si prolog të këtij shkrimi dhashë pasqyrën e taksave që paguante Aranitasi, fshati im i lindjes në vitin 1570 dhe me që qëllimi i këtij shkrimi janë mullinjtë, i nënvizova që të dukeshin midis taksave të tjera. 

    Është interesante për mullinjtë e blojës që të tillë edhe në numër erdhën deri në vitet shtatëdhjetë ku u shkallmuan e u zëvëndësuan në disa raste nga makinat e blojës. Për kuriozitet të lexuesve po ju përmend të pesë mullinjtë që mbajë mend dhe që erdhën me traketukun e trokashkave deri në ditët tona, ndërsa për pesë mullinjtë e shajakut as që bëhet fjalë e as ka mbetur gjurmë.
   1-Mulliri i Myrto Mesutit në Lumarë (Lagje e Aranitasit e ngritur në dy anët e lumit) 
   2-Mulliri i  Sade Elmazit  
   3-Mulliri i Hoxhajve
   4-Mulliri i Zenel Xhafos (Zeneli ishte një nga kapedanët kryesor të Rrapo Hekalit)
   5-Mulliri i Veizit i cili quhet dhe i Levanit, por që asnjëherë s’u bë i tyre edhe pse toka përreth mullirit me gjithë pemët ju dha Levanit në kohë të monizmit, ndaj dhe numërohet ndër pesë mullinjtë që ka patur Aranitasi. 
     Dikush të thotë se kanë qënë gjashtë mullinj bloje dhe përmëndin se ka qënë dhe një diku pranë Metohut. Në rrethinat e pjesës së sipërme të Gjanicës e të përrenjëve që ushqenin atë, në fshatrat Aranitas, Cfir, Metoh, Kalenjë, Panahor... gjëmonin trokashkat e më tepër se tridhjetë mullinjëve, kur në një këngë të veriut rapsodi qahet kur thotë nëpërmjet vargjeve:


     Janë të ngratë e janë dertli;
     Gjashtë pllamb’ tokë për çdo shtëpi,
     Dhjetë katunde me n jë mulli....    

     Është për tu theksuar se si zonë jo shumë e pasur në ujëra përsëri krahina e Mallakastrës duke qënë nikoqire s’linte t’i vinte dëm një pikë ujë. Në grykat e përrenjëve dhe pranë lumenjëve kishte në tridhjetvitëshin e fundit të shekullit 16-të afërsisht 200 mullinj. Mendoni sot një Mallakastër që shtyhej nëpër shekuj nën trokun “e 200 a më tepër mullinjëve! E veçantë është se në të gjithë Mallakastrën e atëhershme e cila shtrihej në një territor gati dhe njëherë më i madh se ky i sotmi, vetëm në fshatin Aranitas figurojnë mullinjtë e shajakut të quajtur dhe dirstile. Përveç mullinjëve të fshatit mbaj mënd  në fëmininë time dhe mullinjtë e famshëm të Shkarpës në Visokë, mullirin përfund lajthive të Visokës që i takonte Kasnicës dhe atëhere e punonin Shemja me Mersinin, të dy nga Kasnica, që kur i shihnim ashtu të bërë kokë e këmbë me pluhurin e bardhë  na dukeshin sikur kishin dalë nga përralla, mullirin legjendë të Kashtës në Poçem, në kohë të socializmit ishte një nga mullinjtë e rrallë që me urdhër të Mehmet Shehut, siç thuhej atëhere u mbajt në gjëndje të mirë për rast lufte, por i shkatërruar me pas bashkë me 300 pllaka përkujtimore që mbanin të gdhendur emrin e poliagjentit, mullirin e Shaqos në Visokë ngritur mbi përrua i mbytur nga shpendrat e fieri. Mulliri i Kumit edhe ky në Visokë,  gjithashtu në lagjen Heqimaj kishte një të tillë me të njëjtin emër me lagjen. Rreth dyqind metra poshtë lisave të ashtuquajtur të Kalenjës (pasi sot vendi i takon Panahorit) mbaj mënd që ka patur një mulli i cili erdhi deri në ditët tona dhe pushoi së ekzistuari atëhere kur zuri të piketohej rafineria e ardhëshme e naftës. I veçantë ka mbetur për mua Mulliri i Kubesë në Patos – Fshat që sado fëmijë na tërhiqte me atë emër të çuditshëm. Aty punonte xha Aliu një plak hokatar, dikur fisi i tij i zbritur nga Peshtani i Madh kishte qënë me prona të mëdha deri në bregdetin e Vlorës. Aliu ishte një  mjeshtër i rrallë në ngjitjen e kockave të thyera. Si mjek popullor këtë trazhgimi e kishin prej andej nga kishin ardhur pasi peshtanakët janë shquar dhe shquhen edhe në ditët e sotme jo vetëm në Mallakastër, Labëri e Myzeqe, por gati gati në gjithë Shqipërinë. Xha Aliu në kokë mbante qylaf të bardhë me thumb si të lebërve. Nën duart e tij kamë kaluar disa ditë kur më doli gjuri i këmbës së majtë. Mbaj mënd që pregatiti një ilaç me pjesën e bardhë të vezëve(jaki më duket se quhej) ndërsa të verdhat m’i dha mua të skuqura t’i haja para se të fillonte fërkimet e gjurit, duke më marë kështu edhe me të mirë.  Ndonse vitet më të shumta të jetës i kaloi si mullixhi, këtë zanat s’do tua linte trazhgimi të tjerëve, djemëve e nipërve të tij. Ai ishte arsimdashës ndonse vetë mund të ishte analfabet. Bijtë dhe nipërit e tij përqafuan majat e dijes  dhe njëri prej tyre Fatmiri, u bë doktor prof, një gjuhëtar i dëgjuar në vend e e deri në fund të jetës së tij fatkeqsisht të shkurtër mbeti  i përkushtuar pas studimeve të gjuhës shqipe. Të kthehemi tek emërtimi Kube, të cilin  mulliri e kishte marë nga një copë kodrinëz mbi shoqet e tjera që binte në sy dhe të bënte të mendoje që s’ishte natyrale. Për këtë vend kukumale siç thashë ekziston edhe një legjendë të cilën e kisha dëgjuar nga goja e shumë pleqve të moçëm. Legjenda thotë se aty ishin vrarë dy palë krushqish së bashku me nuset, sepse nuk kishin ndërruar sipas zakonit nga një shami, siç ishte rregulli në ato kohë të vjetra. Kur e kam dëgjuar për herë të parë isha fëmijë dhe kam ndejtur pa gjumë atë natë. Një palë krushqish i mendoja se kishin zbritur nga Gurët e Zesë të Cakranit dhe tjetrën palë nga Margëlliçi. Njerëzit e afërm i kishin mbuluar aty në rrëzë të malit të Merkës, ku kishin rënë pranë njëri tjetrit së bashku me kuajt duke krijuar  kështu një malth të vogël. Me kalimin e kohës era duke ngritur shtufin nga kodrat e Zirkës apo rërën e lumit që rrjedh disa metra më poshtë kishte krijuar këtë kube, këtë kokojkë që të kujtonte dunat e rërës në Sahara. Më vinte keq sidomos për nuset se për dhëndurët s’bëhej fjalë atëhere se dhëndrit ja çonin të tjerët nusen në shtëpi dhe skenën e ngrija në imagjinatën time në mes të pluhurit, thirrjeve dhe gjakut. Disa vite më pas do të shkruaja edhe një balladë të titulluar “Ballada e Nuseve”. Në vitet shtatëdhjetë e katër apo shtatëdhjetë e pesë, atë kube e hapën arkiologët, duke nxjerrë në shesh një varrezë që kishte shërbyer për një kohë relativisht  të gjatë nga ilirët (shek.VII para Kr). Varret e Tumës së Patosit gjithsej 76 i përkasin dy riteve të varrimit asaj me vendosje të trupit dhe me djegje. Zbulimi i këtyre varreve, invetari  i pasur i gjetjeve në të, përveç se solli të dhëna mbi përkatësinë ilire të kësaj treve, por edhe nivelin e lart të zhvillimit që ka njohur lugina e Gjanicës,  duke nxjerrë në shesh një të vërtetë, por pa zbehur aspak legjendën e përhapur. Do të gjeja në një libër balladash se një legjendë të ngjashme do të kishte edhe në Kamenicë të Kosovës me një ndryshim që nuset nuk vriteshin dhe se krushqit e vrarë numëroheshin me mijra. Mullinjtë e brigjeve të Gjanicës që përmenda do të prisheshin pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë se mbi ta do të kalonte transeja e hekurudhës Fier – Ballsh, a ndofta, ndofta sipas mendësisë së asaj epoke, koha e trokashkave kishte ikur e perënduar njëherë e përgjithmonë. Të gjithë mullinjtë e Luginës së Gjanicës ishin të lidhur me njëri tjetrin me anë të vijave. Mbaj mënd mirë që nga mulliri i Shkarpës uji zbriste duke kaluar mbi kanionet e Visokës të quajtur nga vendasit “Shtyllat”¹, aty vijës kryesore i bashkëngjitej një vijë ndimëse nga Gjanica duke bërë më poshtë tek mulliri që ishte përfund lajthive e ky ia përcillte atij të Kubesë e kështu me radhë duke shfrytëzuar relievin e pjerrët ja përcillnin ujin njëri-tjetrit, për bloje e për ujitje. Lugina e  Gjanicës është mbajtur në lashtësi si një zonat më të lulëzuara të vendit. Të gjithë mullinjtë e kësaj lugine ishin ngritur në krahun lindor të saj. Për kuriozitet në  krahinën e Mallakastrës e disa të tjera rreth saj nuk përdoret fjala millona, mullis si në zona e krahina të tjera më të largëta. Aty thuhet mullixhi, dhe minolla.Mullinjtë ishin strumbullari i jetës për shekuj e shekuj me radhë. Për të në dasma do këndohej kënga e në raste lufte do të ishte i pari që synohej të merrej nga  “të paftuarit”. Fjala e urtë për ndonjë që nuk zbatonte radhën pikërisht do të kishte bazament mullirin: A ke qënë ndonjë herë në mulli!?  Se radha e mullirit nuk cënohej lehtë sa do hundëlesh që të ishe. Por edhe betejat nuk kanë munguar pranë tyre duke skuqur gurët e lashtë.


       Lule Zenel Xhafoja, 

       Mbi mulli bëre hata 

       Suvaria më su pa
       Ulërijnë allah allah!
       Se derman për ta nuk ka... 



       Në kryengritjen zullumqare të Haxhi Qamilit duke ju referuar Neshat Hamitajt në librin e tij “Hekali dhe  Mallakastra në thellësi të shekujve” një betejë jo e lehtë për tu harruar është bërë në Gadurovë të Fratarit (Mallakastër)në mbrojtje  të bukës së gojës, të jetës së fëmijëve, në mbrojtje të mullirit, ku kishin lënë kokën gjashtë rebelë. 

       “Nga forcat tona u vranë Jonuz Zaçe Salo nga Ninëshi brenda në mulli, Ago Zeneli nga Saliajt e Gjerbësit në grykën e koritës së mullirit.... 

       Të gjithë rebelët e vrarë i varrosën tek ara pranë mullirit (sot nuk u dihen varret). 

       Edhe në vitet e luftës së dytë do të gjejmë shembuj të gjallë ku flasin për njerëzit e botës së trokashkave, të jazit e të koritës, të sfratit e të .... S’kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe, ata s’mund të ndaheshin nga fakir – fukaraja, populli i tyre, të cilit i shërbenin në dasma e gëzime, në të mirë e në të keq. Nga filmi “Këshilltarët” i cili u kushtohet këshilltarëve të Hekalit, ku fatmirsisht luajnë dhe dy mallakatriotë të mëdhenj Kadri Roshi dhe Luftar Paja më kanë mbetur në kujtesë fjalët e mullixhiut këshilltar (në film Mitro Guri) thënë në çastin e largimit para kohe nga dasma, e në pritjen e orëve të fundit para ekzekutimit: 

       “Edhe mua do të më jepni leje se më pret misri në mulli.” 

       Edhe në pranga i mbërthyer atje në plevicën e lagësht me shokët çdo gjë do ta lidhte me mullirin, ai ishte vetë jeta, ishte ajo bota e tij në dukje e vogël, por që futej me atë trakatukun e këndshëm në çdo skutë e qoshe shtëpie e kasolleje, mëhalle, fshati e më tej, ku kishte jetë duke dhënë shpresë. Ishte pra një nga ata që thirreshin me emrin e thjeshtë mullixhi, (ndokush mund tu kishte harruar dhe emrin), që e dinte se, kush kishte për të lëvizur dhëmbët tri herë në ditë, kush një herë e kush flinte me barkun bosh. Fjalët e tij, “Botë e ndyrë, që duhet coptuar në gurët e mullirit” i vijnë më për shtat dhe janë tepër të besueshme për këdo. 

       Në momentet e fundit, pak  para pushkatimit edhe pse me minuta të numëruara nga goja e tij dalin fjalë “të peshura”  që janë një detaj që çon çdo kënd në vegime optimiste, duke i thënë jetës të jetova. Jo se si vinte keq që po ndahej nga jeta, por që jetën e kishte jetuar nga mizerja deri përtej  endërrës ku trokashkat ishin natyrisht ninulla e sinfonia që s’mund t’ia zëvëndësoje. 

       “Mëngjezi i fundit, tani do të dëgjoja trokashkën e mullirit. Do të thithja afshin e verdhë të miellit që ka një erë aq të mirë, aq të mirë.” 

       Rrugëtojmë në pak çaste në kohë paqe, ku mullixhinjtë bluanin për qejf “për petulla e bakllava”. Një këngë e vjetër e anëve tona na vjen në këtë rast në ndimë me një satirë shpotitëse, ku fshikullohen në mënyrë jo shumë miqësore i zoti i dasmës, i cili sipas këngës rri hundë e buzë si t’i jenë mbytur gjemitë. Fjalët e këngës  këtu i ngjajnë asaj thike me dy presa, që nëse i ruhesh njërës nuk mund t’i ruhesh tjetrës: 

       Pse më mban hundë e buzë lëshuar, 

       O i zoti dasmës? 

       Neve  bukë s’duam shumë, 

       Sa të bluajnë tre mullinj, 

       Sa të pjekin tre furrxhinj! 



       Një këngë tjetër edhe kjo e gatuar jo me miell, por me  “thumba” na tregon dhe begenisjen e djemëve mullixhinj nga vashëzat e asaj kohe: 

       Shkonte plaka malit-o 

       Me të tri të bijat-o 

       Thotë e madhja: më marto 

       Thotë nëna :ç’burrë do? 

      -Burrin minolla e dua 

       Tërë ditën minolla 

       Tërë natën kërcen mbi zjarr...     



       Shtysë për këtë shkrim u bë një emision televiziv i ET-3 që për mëse një orë dha  për zonën e Akarnanisë se si shfrytëzoheshin akoma mullinjtë me ujë.Vetë kam parë në zonën e Kilkizit edhe atje ku nuk shfrytëzohen mullinj uji të kthyer në lokale e në muze si relike të një kohe tjetër, e cila vjen në ditët e sotme të modernizmit jo vetëm nëpërmjet tregimeve gojore e të shkruara, nëpërmjet legjendave të shumta , por të shihet edhe me sy duke qënë sa më e prekshme. Desha të thosha në fundin e këtij shkrimi se kjo “industri-art”  e mullinjëve në çdo popull ka zënë vend në gjitha gjenitë e fushat e artit bashkë me fjalorin e larmishëm që u përdor shekuj me radhë që sot kanë gjetur  strehë në fondin e arkaizmave, si fjalët karroqe, okë, brokë, jaz, trokashkë, etj. Nuk mund të ketë folkror në daç të një fshati, të një krahine e gjerë e më gjerë ku të mos flitet për bëmat e mullixhinjëve, brengat e dertet e tyre. Agolli e  ka patur një nga temat e tij të dashura kur vjershëron për Rembrandin si bir mullixhinjësh, apo tek  fabula e njohur e tij “Mullixhiu dhe pula”, Kadare po ashtu tek “Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur” e sidomos tek “Kënga e millonait”, e cili humb dashurinë e një vajzë, pasi  në ato kohra pinin më tepër ujë mblesët xhambazë, mirpo mullixhiu edhe pas kësaj humbje nuk mund të humb dashurinë njerëzore, duke mos u trazuar me ligësitë e mundshme që mund të çojnë ndrydhjet, goditjet e jetës jo vetëm atë, por çdo njeri në një situatë të ndezur.
           Derdhet mielli,/ miell i bardhë, oh,/ martohet në fshat/ vajza që ti do./ do të bëjnë me të/ pite, bakllava./ ndaj tek pragu ti/ heshte millona./ këngë e mokrrave/ sonte mbrëmjen mbush./ Ç’të kujtohet vallë/ me kokën në grusht.... dorë e bardhë e saj/ do hollojë byrek./ zemra jote e madhe/ shtrirë në ato petë/ por tek sofra ajo/ s’do dyshojë aspak,/ mos në miell ti/ ke hedhur farmak./ ta njeh zemrën ty,/ o mor millona,/ ndaj nga helmi yt/ ajo frikë s’ka.../ djalo, millona. 

   Traketuku i harruar i brigjeve të mia! Çdo plagë koha di vetë të gjejë ilaçin e të mbyllë, për mos tu hapur të tjera, për të mos lënë të harrohet edhe traketuku gati tridhjetë e pesë vjeçar i trenave që zëvëndësuan karvanet e mallakastriotëve luginës së Gjanicës. Që nesër njerëzit mos të pyesin të çuditur se në vendin e dikurshëm ku gjëmonin mullinjtë na paska kaluar këndej një hekurudhë paralel me këtë lumë.Që kazmën një nga të pandarët e trinomit të famshëm (pushkë-kazëm –libër) mos ta përdorim vetëm për të shkallmuar, për të nxjerr dhe gurin e fundit të themelit. Nëse do të  ishin në këmbë disa prej tyre, ata do të ishin kujtesa e gurtë, gjuha e dëshmia asaj kohe të mjegullt, që do tu flasë brezave të tjerë të mëvonshëm. E në mungesë të tyre duhet të flasin të paktën fotografitë e zverdhura, zbardhëllyera nga muzetë, nga stendat e tyre, por kur dhe muzetë nëse  vënë bark nga pluhuri e u vihen nga pesë-gjashtë  palë kyçe atëhere....parrullën e famshme që përmënda pesë rreshta më lartë e kemi zëvëndësuar me “Kazëm - kazëm – kazëm” ose e thënë ndryshe kazëm në fuqi të tretë. 








             ¹Detyrimi kryesor që vilej në kohë të turkut fshatarëve të krishterë, zakonisht 25 akçe (monedhë argjendi)për njeri. Akçea qarkulloi nga shek 15-19-të.


            ² “Shtyllat”, toponim në Visokë, aty arkiologët kanë gjetur mbetje të një dige të vjetër që mundësonte ujitjen e një pjese të Luginës së Gjanicës. Ndoshta dikur muret e digës kanë qënë të përforcuara me shtylla e që atëhere ka gjasa t’i  ketë mbetur emri.

----------


## mondishall

Lindja dhe shkëlqimi i një qyteti-Fieri 



                                                                                                 Nga Bujar Muçaj 





      “Gratë e Myzeqesë dhe të rrafshit të Tomorrit janë thesare me vlera të vërteta bukurie për kurorën e dashurisë. Me sy të mëdhenj, të kaltër e të ndriçuar me flakë qiellore, me flokë gështënjë në të verdhë apo gështënjë të errta, hundë të hollë, gojë të ëmbël dhe elegante – këto janë dhuratat që japin gratë toske. 

     Me lëkundjet e tyre trupore, elegante dhe të ndjeshme, me finesën e këmbëve të tyre, çdokush mund t’i marrë për perëndesha të lashtësisë, apo për nimfa, me të cilat Profeti zbukuroi parajsën ku priste miqtë e tij më të nderuar... të gjitha çfaqen si prototipe të përkryera të bukurisë”.* 

     Këto fjalë shënoi dhe i shkonin për shtat kur i pa dhe u magjeps prej bukurisë së tyre gjatë udhëtimeve të tij nëpër  Toskëri, Pouqueville në vitin 1806, të cilat do t’i hidhte në librin e tij “Voyage de la Grece ” botuar në vitin 1827. Në shënimet e tij konsulli frances pranë Ali pashë Tepelenës  do të shkruante edhe për fshatin e atëhershëm të Fierit “një fshat i madh me 200 shtëpi”. Udhëtarë dhe kronikanë të tjerë këtë shifër do ta ulnin siç është rasti i Aravantinos(1809-1870) i cili pas 50 vjetësh na thotë tek “Kronollogjia e Epirit” botuar në Athinë në vitet 1856-57, se “(Φιε´ρι Με´γα) Fieri i Madh është një fshat me 36 shtëpi 24 shtëpi muslimane dhe 12 të krishtera” dhe me shënimin anash, “të ardhur” domethënë jo vendalinj që është i veçantë në krejt Myzeqenë së bashku me Topojën . 

    Së bashku me rrethinat e tij si Sheqi, Bishtanaka, Çeligradi, Mbrostari, Qenasi, Dhimajt, Shkoza, Griza, Mbyeti, Portëza...mbase, mbase vente deri 200 shtëpi, kur krejt Myzeqeja e vogël atëhere arrinte afërsisht në 1300. Duket pra që popullsia ishte tepër e rrallë sa po të bësh një krahësim me fshatrat e Mallakastrës del se, sa kanë popullsi 5 fshatra të Mallakastrës së sipërme aq kanë 104 fshatra të Myzeqesë. Ma merr mendja se shifra që ka dhënë konsulli është e hiperbolizuar ose ndryshe e marrë së bashku me rrethinat. Në librin e Teki Selenicës “Shqipëria në vitin 1927” vetëm në këtë vit  Fieri do të arrinte në 270 shtëpi me një popullsi prej 1510 banorë. Në dy  harta greke që më kanë rënë në duar, shkëputur nga libri voluminoz “Epiri” Bakopulos dhe  “APBANITEΣ” të Kosta Birit, të cilat   “flasin” për Kryengritjet e Tanzimatit si qendra të njohura në Mallakastrën fqinje dalin Osmënzeza (sot e Beratit) 260 shtëpi, Fratari 266, Hekali 232,Gjerbësi 221, Aranitasi 196...ndërsa në Myzeqe është Pojani, Apollonia me 32 shtëpi e njohur që mbahej në këmbë akoma nga hija dhe emri i vjetër, Lushnja që atëhere numëronte 118 shtëpi, çuditërisht dhe Frashëri (jo i Përmetit) vetëm me... 13 shtëpi. Sa për kuriozitet në të dy ja hartat është shënuar dhe Lumi i Vdekur si degëz e Semanit, gjë që su ka vajtur ndërmënd  hartografëve tanë. Po të ishte një fshat i madh me 200 shtëpi Fieri do të kishte ndikim e do të ishte përfshirë dukshëm në flakët e kryengritjeve të njohura si të Alush bej Frakullës ashtu dhe të Rrapo aga Hekalit e diku, diku do t’i  kishte dalë emri ashtu sikurse u fut në analet e historisë i atëhershëm i Lushnjës që nxori një prej kapedanëve kryesorë të 1837 Abaz aga Lushnjën. Me këtë rast nuk e di se kush duhet besuar më tepër konsulli që shkruante përshtypjet e udhëtimit, pra jo studim, apo kronikani i cili e kishte në thua këtë zanat. Për  tu marë në konsideratë janë të dhënat që sjell kronikani tjetër Dhimitër Vasioti në “Premomorie dhe komente, Rrethi i Epirit nga viti 1874- 1879” faqe 55 dhe 144, ku nuk jep ndonjë gjë të veçant për Fierin, i cili në këtë kohë ishte në zhvillimet e para, por pa rënë shumë në sy, ndërsa flet për krahinën e Beratit ku bëjnë pjesë dhe dy Myzeqetë së bashku me qytetin e Beratit për të cilin flet me imtësi. Ky shkrim i tij gjendet në Enciklopedinë “Papirus” dhe është e shkruar në dy gjuhë greqisht dhe frëngjisht. Myzeqeja e vogël ku bënë pjesë dhe Fieri del atëhere me 106 fshatra.  

    Pata rastin të shihja para ca kohësh ekspozitën e hartave vjetra të Ballkanit dhe Evropës qendrore në Selanik me një iventar mbi 180 hartash në punime të ndryshme, duke filluar nga druri gjer tek lëkura. Aty do të shihja ekzemplarë që nga ripunimi i hartës së njërit prej korifejëve të gjeografisë Ptolemaiass Klaudis (Ptolemeut) (90-160) i cili ishte i pari që na ka sjellë një hartë ku del dhe emri i fisit të albanëve dhe qyteti i tyre Albanopolis, deri në vitet e luftëtrave botërore. Harta më e vjetër në këtë ekspozitë ishte e vitit 1482. U përpoqa   të gjeja se kur ishte shënuar së pari në hartë Mallakastra, Myzeqeja, Pirgu, Fieri... dhe me që po flasim për Fierin datimi i tij është në vitin 1860 në hartën e shtypur në Londër nga T.Ettling me përmasa 43 x 30,5cm, E 4318. Harta përfshinte më shumë se gjysmën e Shqipërisë, Greqinë jo të plotë me ishujt jonianë. Më pas Fieri do të ishte i pranishëm në hartat e vitit 1864 që mbahet dhe si viti i krijimit të tij si qytet, nxjerrë në Paris nga Guliam Henri Dufour me përmas 75,4 x 55,3cm E 4172, në vitet 1876, 77, 81, 97.... Megjithatë kam një farë dyshimi për dy harta një të vitit 1797 dhe një të vitit 1821 ku emërtimi i vendit nuk shquhet qartë, por duket që është me katër germa, po aq sa është dhe Fier pa -i. Në këto harta nuk shënohet më Spinarica e grykëderdhjes së Vjosës, por Poro e cila është edhe ajo me katër gërma duke patur një afërsi si në vendndodhje ashtu dhe në numërin e gërmave me Fierin. S’është e thënë se hartat e ruajtuara të Selanikut mund të jenë të parat dhe i vënë vulën përfundimtare. Nuk i dihet mbase na del gjetkë në muzetë e tjerë të Stambollit, Athinës, Romës, Venedikut... emri i Fierit qoftë edhe disa vite më parë, por duhet të kihet parasysh se Selaniku është ndër qytetet më lashta të mesdheut e të botës që ruan visare tepër të çmuara dhe  hartat në fjalë të cilat janë dhuruar muzeut për tu ruajtur nga familje të vjetra vendase. Pirgu del së pari në këto harta në vitin 1651 e e mund ta përcaktosh mirë se flitet për Pirgun e Muzakajve të ndërtuar në fund të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë e jo për kështjellën fushore të Bashtovës pranë Shkumbinit se në hartat e tjera emërtimi Pirg del herë mbi Shkumbin e herë mbi Seman. Në hartën e vitit 1651 të Pierre Mariette del pikërisht mbi Seman, mbi të në rrjedhën e Shkumbinit është Klodiana (Peqini) dhe në grykëderdhjen e Vjosës, Spinarica që është më e pranishme që nga harta e ripunuar e Ptolemeut më 1555.  E veçanta është se dalin njëkohësisht në hartën e vitit 1784, 78... si Bashtova ashtu dhe Pirgu i Muzakajve. Dikur dhe Bashtova kaloi në dorë të Muzakajve duke qënë më parë në dorë të Matrëngëve e më pas të turqve me këtë rast duke ngatërruar dhe vendodhjen nga shumë studius edhe të njohur të pirgjeve të atëhershme si në Shkumbin e Seman. Çudia tjetër e hartave është tek fakti se me daljen në dritë të Fierit më 1860 nuk duken më as Bashtova e as Pirgu i Semanit i cili ndoshta u braktis me ndryshimin e rrjedhës së Semanit dhe forcimin e porteve të tjera të Adriatikut. Më vonë do të ngrihej Skela e Semanit që  ishte një nga shtysat për zhvillimin tregëtisë së ndërsjelltë të rrethinave dhe të vetë Fierit. Bashtova del si emër në hartën e vitit 1855 e cila flet për shekullin e XI me e mrin Basti, në hartën e vitit 1774, Bastova.  Për Bashtovën ka të dhëna të tjera  të vitit 1521 ku del si Pashtova në një hartë të punuar në gjermanisht si almanak për detarët  nga Pir Reiz. Për Bashtovën ka lënë dhe përshtypjet e tij Çelebiu në udhëtimin e tij më 1670-72 gjë që se ka bërë për Pirgun e Semanit apo për Fierin, e thënë ndryshe se Fieri atëhere nuk ka ekzistuar as si fshat dhe se Pirgu i Semanit nuk kishte rëndësinë që kishte kështjella fushore e Bashtovës apo skela e saj. 

     Zhvillimin e krijimin e Fierit do ta ndihte shkëputja e njërit prej djemve të Omer Vrionit, Karemanit ndër të paktët që shpëtoi nga hakmarrja e kryengritjes më 1847 ndonse mori pjesë në të e sipas burimeve greke ishte ai që përgjigjej për qetësinë në qytetin e Beratit. Kahremani u largua nga Berati nga trungu i vjetër duke ardhur e ngritur sarajet në pronat e familjes së tij apo të Sulltanit siç thuhet. Vetë vendi që zgjodhi ishte në kryqëzim të rrugëve për në jug dhe lindje, apo në brendësi.  Ndoshta si piknisje e këtij vendbanimi që quhej Fier, Fiera, Ferka, Florika ishte ndërtimi i urës së gurtë më 1777 që bëri më të lehtë komunikimin nëpërjet dy brigjeve, nga Rrapushja e bija e Ahmet Pashë Ngurzës, prishja nga turqit e Voskopojës më 1769 dhe vendosja e të ikurve aty, ndërtimi i kishës së Shën Gjergjit më 1781.Ura dhe kisha e Shën Gjergjit  ishin dy dëshmi monumentale që e meritonin të ishin në këmbë dhe në ditët e sotme. Përsa i përket emrit për të cilin ka shumë supozime dhe unë do isha i mendimit që rrjedh nga bimët në tërësi e jo nga bima që njihet nga të gjithë fieri. Ka mundësi që fillimisht mundet të jetë quajtur nga venecianët apo të tjerë që flasin këtë gjuhë fiorita, i lulëzuar sepse vetëm këtu vendi ishte i larguar më së miri ujrave të kënetës, pasi kuata e lartësisë varion nga 19- 23 m duke bërë të kishte një florë të të harlisur e tejet të pasur në të gjitha stinët. Jo më kotë rumunët që kanë një rrënjë gjuhe me latinët i kanë thënë Florika** që nënkupton ky emërtim diçka të gjelbëruar, të lulëzuar. Është diçka e ngjashme me emrin e qytetit Florina në Greqi, që për preardhjen e emrit të saj merret përkthimi nga italishtja i gjebëruar.  Ndoshta fillimisht vendin mund ta kenë quajtur Fiorita, më pas  Fiori... dhe dihet si evolon fjala me dekada e shekuj, duke e çuar atje ku ta do më mirë veshi dhe gjuha, dhe shembuj të tillë në tokën arbërore s’janë të paktë. Është pranuar që Fier i ka mbetur nga panairet e shumta që zhvillonin romakët, venecianët. Më 1385 këto vende bien nën sundimin turk e smund të kishin më punë venedikasit apo italianët në përgjithsi, por edhe nëse i ka mbetur më parë romakët e lashtë apo venecianët e kishin zakon që kudo ku shkelnin si miq apo si pushtues të ngrinin diçka të mermertë, të gurtë, do tu zinte më pas në kohë të Bizantit dora llaç e tulla siç është e vertetuar në shumë vende bregdetare e ishuj ku kanë sunduar, të cilat sot janë monumente që vizitohen për ditë nga qindra turistë. Vendi i panaireve romake në Selanik është disa dynymësh dhe qëndron në një nga vendet më të vizituara të qytetit. Unë sdi deri më sot të jetë gjetur një tullë, një kollonë, një gur kandari, një poçe, një banjë, një monedhë... në tokën ku është ngritur  Fieri. Vendgjetjet më të afërta me të janë Mbyeti ku është gjetur një vendbanim dhe në ish kënetën  e Mbrostarit ku është gjetur një thesar me monedha austriake!? 

     Mbresëlënëse mbetet Emblema e Bashkisë së Fierit e krahësuar me shumë emblema gjithandej Shqipërisë. Paraqitja e saj që në shikimin e parë të lë përshtypjen e  një zgjedhjeje  tepër të kujdesëshme ku nuk ka asgjë të tepërt. Monumeti i Agonotetëve në qendër i rrethuar nga dy degëza fier ma merr mendja, duke patur sipër disa bedena kështjelle është më tepër se kuptimlote e gjithpërfaqësuese për krahinat (Myzeqe-Mallakastër) që bëjnë atë që quhet rrethi i Fierit. Disa do të thonë se monumentin e kanë bërë romakët prandaj të çojmë diçka që të ishte plotësisht e jona, me vlera të spikatura arkitektonike, kombëtare. Mbrekulli do të ishte, por Fieri si qytet i ri në krahësim me të tjerët  i mungojnë monumentet e tilla, dhe ato pak që kishte i zhdukën “qorrat” pa u lënë nam e nishan. Për mua do të ishte e pranueshme të çohej në qendër një nga monedhat e argjenda të Monunit mbretit ilir që e kishte rezidencën e tij në Gurëzezë, Cakran,  o ajo që ka portetin e tij ose tjetra që ka një lopë  duke e pirë viçi, si simbol të bollëkut e mbarësisë... që Fierit si kanë munguar. Një simbol i tillë do të ishte identik me simbolin e krijimit të Romës, por të kahut të kundërt... Pastaj edhe qytete të tjera të botës kanë si simbole monumente të ngritura nga të tjerët e krenohen me to. Do të përmendja statujën e lirisë në Amerikë vepër Ejfelit, dhuruar nga Franca, Lefkopirgo në Selanik simboli i këtij qyteti, Kremlini në Moskë, apo Shën Sofia në Stamboll që arkitektë s’kanë qenë vendasit, po janë simbole të pazvëdësueshme të kulturës botërore që përcjellin mesazhe të asaj kohe në ditët e sotme. 

    Maninë e e Fierit për tu rritur e modernizuar në dekada e vite të njëpasnjëshme e ndiqte jo pa zili simotra e saj myzeqare Lushnja dhe më tej vëllai... ai që kishte patur vulat dhe kalatë duke qënë dhe qyteti më i madh i kësaj ultësire që quhet Myzeqe, Berati. Po të shihet popullsia e tre qyteteve siç thamë në dekada, vihet re një garë në heshtje e të treve që vinte në ballë plakun 2500 vjeçar Berat. Nëse Fieri çunak në vitet e para pas çlirimit do të kishte 5000 banorë, Lushnja do të kishte 500 më pak ndërsa Berati kishte diç më tepër. Edhe kur Fieri arriti tek 17 000 apo 30 000, Lushnja përsëri do të kishte 500 banorë më pak. Sot Fieri qëndron  i shkëputur pak si dukshëm nga simotra e sivëllai, duke u bërë një qytet me një shikim të largët e të qartë, hap të pandalshëm për të ardhmen, duke shtrirë krahët drejt Apollonisë së lashtë, pse jo dhe drejt Adriatikut,  mbase për t’i vënë ndopak fre, pasi përvit deti gëlltit ndonjë copë nga trupi i butë Myzeqesë. Në mbyllje të këtyre radhëve m’u kujtua se afërsisht një shekull më parë një revistë shqiptare dy javore që dilte në Natick të Shteteve të Bashkuara të  Amerikës  “The Morning Star”, “Ylli i Mëgjezit” mbas shpalljes së pavarsisë e në vigjilje të luftës së parë botërore, ku botuese ishte një nga motrat Qirjazi, Parashqevia, u kujtonte bashkombasve të lindur e të vajtur në Amerikë “Se Fieri bie në Myzeqe”. Më parë më 1904 edhe Editi Durham ishte “magjepsur” me qytetin “që ishte ngritur me një arkitekturë çuditërisht moderne”. Dhe të dyja kanë patur të drejt si Durhami dhe “Ylli i Mëngjesit”, por sot duhet thënë e shkruar pakës më ndryshe, se nëse Fieri binte e bie në Myzeqe dhe ishte një lule që sapo kishte çelur e shpërthyer më vonë “si kopshti i Edenit*** ...mes dy lumenjëve, Semanit e Vjosës, aty ku “Perëndia ngriti ....punishten e baltës”,**** sot është kryeqendra e Myzeqesë, një nga qytetet më të mëdha e më të njohura të Shqipërisë dhe po kaq hijerëndë po të bënim të barazvleshme fjalët e Ciceronit  për Apolloninë thënë shekuj  e shekuj më parë. 







                                       *Shkëputur nga libri “APBANITEΣ” të Kosta Birit faqe 28. 

                                **Shih   “Vllehët...”  të Kopi Kuçukut dhe Anastase Hociu “Aromanu” 

                                ***Luljeta Dano marë nga kopertina e librit “Qyteti pa statuja” i N.Plakut. 

                                   ****Thënie e Jakov Xoxës sipas L.Danos, “Qyteti pa statuja”. 







Selanik 16 shtator 2008.

----------


## mondishall

Po vazhdoj me nje shkrim interesant te shkrimtarit Bujar Mucaj, qe shkeputur perkohesisht nga krijimet e tij me humor, po na sjell shkrime me vlere studimore historike. Mbase duhej t'i paraqitja keto hulumtime te autorit ne tjeter teme te forumit, por nisur nga larmishmeria e ketyre shkrimeve, te them te drejten e pashe te arsyeshme t'i ve te permbledhura ketu, ne temen e hapur me emrin e tij. I uroj me kete rast autorit krijimtari te mbare dhe na sjellte sa me pare librin e porsa mbaruar(por ende te pabotuar) me shume te reja interesante nga vendlindja e tij dhe zonat perreth.

                                                                               Bujar Muçaj 



        Në gjurmë të Gjurmës së Shënjtë...



                        ( Shënime për disa toponime që zgjojnë interes) 



        Emërtimet e ndryshme të maleve, kodrave, fushave, brigjeve i tërheqin vëmëndjen ç’do njeriu, i cili do të dijë kush e ka vënë këtë emër dhe sa i vjetër është ai. Vite e vite më parë një malsor më tregoi një ngjarje të vërtetë për dy eksploratorë të huaj të cilët donin të ndiqnin me një barkë rrugën që bënte Drini, duke u nisur nga Ohri. Në një fshat të Kukësit malësorët u thanë të kishin kujdes "Atje ku thyen qafën Drini ". Të huajt kishin qeshur nga e thëna e tyre dhe u kishin përmëndur disa ujvara  si Viktoria, Niagara etj, që malsorët s’ua kishin dëgjuar ndonjëherë emrin. Të huajt ikën dhe pas disa ditësh u gjetën të mbytur pikërisht atje ku u thanë të kishin kujdes, “Atje ku thyen qafën Drini”. Më kishte tërhequr e tmerruar njëkohësisht kjo histori e trishtë që më vonë do të më nxiste të hidhja në letër disa toponime që i ndeshim përditë duke na treguar  diçka. Në vendlindjen time në Aranitas dhe në krejt Mallakastrën më kanë tërhequr një sërë toponimesh dhe unë dua të ndalem vetëm në disa prej tyre dhe do të përpiqem sa mundem të japë shpjegimet. Po e nisë nga “Gjurma e Shënjtë” e cila nuk do shumë shpjegim se t’a jep vetë. Në vegim të kohërave Gjurma e të Shënjtit është ngurtësuar aty e lum kush e ka kaq pranë e prek dhe e ledhaton. Ndofta ka qënë apostuli Pavël ku thuhet se ka kaluar këtyre anëve midis Bylisit e Beratit në vitin 58 pas Krishtit, apo vetë profeti Ilia në rrugët për tu përjetësuar në Shëndëlli i la gjurmët aty. Ndodhet në Ninësh.

      Fusha e Tunit Aranitas. I ka mbetur qysh atëhere kur fshati ruante fenë ortodokse dhe Tuni duhet  të ketë qënë i zoti i tokës.

      Begaj, lagje në Aranitas. Në këtë lagje kam lindur në mars të vitit 1959. Është interesant emërtimi i i kësaj lagje pasi është i rrallë  për zonën tonë. Beg gegërisht  do të thotë bej dhe ky emër është i zakonshën në veri e sidomos në Kosovë e në viset shqiptare në Maqedoni. Të parët e mi kur  zbritën nga Dibra e Madhe, pasi kryen një vrasje. Kanë qënë tre vëllezër, një u vendos në një fshat të Korçës dhe dy të tjerët në Mallakastër, në Aranitas që jemi ne dhe në Visokë që janë Heqimët. Pleqtë venin e vinin deri vonë me Heqimët se thoshin që jemi një zjarr, një gjak. Më kanë thënë se në kohë të Zogut lidhjet e vjetra i kishin ruajtur edhe me “vëllanë” e Korçës. Lidhjet me Heqimët e Visokës janë parë edhe në një drejtim tjetër. Vetë emri Heqim turqisht do të thotë doktor. Heqimët e Visokës janë shquar për këtë profesion dhe kanë marë pjesë në shumë luftra si shëronjës gjë që është shkruar në gazeta të kohëve të ndryshme, fakt që ka qënë  ekspozuar edhe në muzeun e Fierit. Edhe pleqtë tanë, them brezi i gjyshit e më parë e kanë trashëguar këtë profesion. Nga brezi i mëvonshëm ishte vetëm xhaxhai im Axhemi që është marrë me këtë zanat pa ua trazhëguar të tjerëve. Pra të kthehemi  përsëri tek zanafilla e emrit Begaj. Mund të ketë qënë i pari i fisit që ka ardhur duke i vënë emrin dhe lagjes. Mund të kenë ardhur me këtë mbiemër dhe kjo është më e sigurta, gjë që për popullsinë e kthyer në fenë islame rrallë se ndoth, pasi emri i babait përdoret për mbiemër për të birin. Kur kanë ardhur mund të kenë qënë bej të rënë nga vakti, por sidoqoftë e ruajtën relike siç ka ndodhur në shumë raste të tjera që gëzojnë emra e ofiqe, por pa qënë të tillë. Sido që të jetë puna e sigurtë është që kemi zbritur nga Dibra e Madhe e quajtur ndryshe Shehri i Dibrës në fundin e shekullit tetëmbëdhjetë apo në fillim të nëntëmbëdhjetës dhe se si apo qysh vetë emri i lagjes është i lidhur pazgjithshmërisht me prejardhjen. Sot në Dibrën e vjetër të banuar nga shqiptarët pranë xhamisë së madhe të qytetit në pikat më të larta të tij shtrihet lagja e begëve përballë atyre të krifsëve. 

       Bozhajt lagje në Aranitas poshtë Begajt. E njohur për lisin e moçëm që gjer pa u djegur nga "rrufetë" shënohej në çdo hartë topografike. Kam pyetur në fëmininë time Rabushen, gegenë e babait tim që rrojti më se një shekull, e cila   ishte bijë nga kjo lagje dhe Selon të bijën e kaçakut të njohur në tërë krahinën, Hajredin Arifit edhe kjo gati shekullore, nuse në këtë lagje, e më kanë thënë se të parët e kësaj lagje kanë zbritur nga malësia e Skraparit. Të tjerë pleq të moçëm të kësaj lagje i kanë kundërshtuar duke thënë se kishin ardhur nga fshatrat e Tepelenës. Një mendim tjetër është ai i një studiusi të mirnjohur, albanologut Z.Valentini i cili emrat Bozhaj, Bozhejt, Bozhia i merr si emra fisesh shqiptare të veriut. Ndofta një degëz e tyre ka zbritur në Skrapar, Tepelenë e më pas në Aranitas, lëvizje këto të diktuara nga kushtet e asaj kohe, gjendja ekonomike, luftrat, hasmëritë etj. Në lindje të Podgoricës, në luginën e Cemit, në fshatrat Drinushë, Lofkë, Bozhaj...të fisit Gruda që sot gjenden në Mal të Zi ka bërë një sërë udhëtimesh e kërkimesh albanologu austriak Maksimilian Lambrec(1882-1963) i cili ka lënë një varg kujtimesh të hedhura në librat e tij. Mundet që emri i vendit të ketë mbetur edhe në kohën e pushtimit bullgar pasi në sllavisht ky emërtim do të thotë -zot,- perëndi. Raste të tilla në Mallakastër për emërtime vendesh me origjinë fetare ka plot si Ngjeqari,(Shën Gjergji) Shëndëllia, (Profiti Ilia) Gjorgoz, (Shën Gjergji) Metoh (pronë manastiri) etj.

      Toskët, lagje në lartësinë 250 metra në Visokë, por mbiemri i banorëve s’është i tillë. Mendohet të kenë ardhur herët nga sipër, ndoshta nga fshatrat përkëtej Tepelenës që janë thirrur fillimisht Toskëri. Më pas që këtej këtë emërtim do ta merrte krejt jugu i Shqipërisë. Mbiemri Toska, tosku, është i përhapur në disa fshatra të Mallakastrës e më tej. Në Mallakastër do ta gjejmë në fshatrat Gjerbës, Hekal, Luar, Zharrës...Toskët e Hekalit për mos të humbur fenë kristiane zbritën në Myzeqe, ku pinjollë të tyre rrojnë sot në qytetin e Fierit. 

      Levani Plak. Ka një legjendë për të që e kam dëgjuar në fëmini, por që është e gjallë edhe tregohet në ditët e sotme. Një plaku me emër të nderuar i vdiq gruaja në kohë të pleqërisë. Kaluan muaj dhe një ditë ju mbush mëndja të martohej dhe i kishte vënë syrin një vajze të bukur të sojme, se edhe plaku ishte në gjëndje sa dhe cjepërve u vishte patkonj. U hipën kuajve dasmorët të armatosur dhe u nisën. Deshi s’deshi i jati i vajzës me hir apo me pahir e dha vajzën se siç thamë plaku qe me emër të madh në krahinë. S’deshi fati të rronin gjatë bashkë se plaku pas tre  muajve vdiq. Kur mbaroi zia shkuan njerëzit e kësaj nuses për ta marë. Jo kundërshtoi ajo nuk lëvis nga kjo derë, do të rri këtu të mbaj ndezur zjarrin e vatrës së burrit. Nusja kishte rënë shtatëzënë me plakun dhe pas disa muajsh do të lindëte një djalë që do ta quante Leven. Mirpo njerëzit kur vinin miq në atë shtëpi nuk do thonin se do të venin tek shtëpia e Martës po i vëmë një emër, por tek Leveni i plakut. Me kalimin e kohës njihen ndryshime të tilla në gjuhë një nga e-të ra, ajo e pasmja, duke u zëvëndësuar me a dhe kemi sot Levanin Plak. Varianti tjetër i njohur është që me që janë tre emra fshatrash njëlloj ky është babai i tyre nga ku lindën të tjerët, pra është më i vjetri më plaku. 

      Hekal, në librin e Kosta Birit "Arvanitët " shpejgohet se ky emër ka mbetur nga kali. Një legjendë e tillë ekziston në Mallakastër dhe ndoshta i ka rënë në vesh Birit, i cili në librin e tij i referohet sivëllait të Hekalit tonë, Hekalit pranë Athinës ku midis emrit Hekal dhe Alogo (kal) ka vënë shënjën e barazimit. Një hipotezë tjetër për emrin Hekal vjen së largu dhe më larg se sa mendohet. Është një legjendë e vjetër e përmendur nga Plutarku të cilën po e jap shkurtimisht.

      Hekale ishte një grua plakë që priti Thiseun, të birin e Athinës, hero mitologjik, kur ky duke iu falur Zeusit që ta ndihmonte shkonte në Maratonë për të vrarë demin e egërsuar. Plaka Hekale vdiq para se të kthehej Thiseu, por ai nga mirnjohja i vuri emrin festës që bënë me këtë rast  banorët përreth duke e quajtur Hekaline. Për këtë legjendë është shkruar dhe një poemë epike « Hekale » nga Kalimak. Ndoshta në rast fitoreje dhe në anët tona është festuar ngjashmërisht si në Maratonë duke u marrë dhe emrin festimeve. A ndoshta, ndoshta, kjo legjendë është e njëjtë ose ajo që përmend Franc Babinger apo Eqerem Vlora kur flet në librin "I fundit  Arianitëve" .

      Variboba  emër fshati në Mallakastër të Poshtëme, që shumë studius të huaj e shqiptarë e shpjegojnë me Varri i Bobos. Ka një fshat të tillë me këtë emër në Përmet dhe një në Greqi . Variboba mbahet si vendi i origjinës së Jul Varibobës

     Dukas(Patos)(Ballsh)etj. Emër i mbetur në kohë të bizantinëve kur tokat u ndanë feudalëve të quajtur "Dukë".

     Sojkova. Sa e dëgjon si emër të jep përshtypjen e një emri sllav, por s’është ashtu. Ta shikosh me vëmëndje nga lartësia e Bregut të Beshos në Visokë apo nga Shkoza, Belishovë, është tamam një kovë në breg të Gjanicës që pret radhën për tu mbushur me ujë në lumë. Sojkova është një rrip toke disa hektarëshe pjellore ndanë lumit Gjanica aty merr dy kthesa të forta duke krijuar këtë copë toke si gadishull në formën e kovës. Mesëpërmes saj kalon hekurudha për në Ballsh duke e ndarë në dy pjesë pothuajse të barabarta. Në dy skajet e Sojkovës janë dy ura që të japin përshtypjen e vegjave, apo dorzave. I përket Belishovës.

       Mali i Priftit në Hekal. Në kohë që vendi po islamizohej me shpejtësi një prift nuk lëviste vendit deri sa dha frymën e fundit në kishën e ndërtuar në atë kodër duke i vënë dhe emrin kodrës që e tillë quhet dhe sot

       Porta e Kaurit ose e Kalasë në Hekal. Nuk është as njëra dhe as tjetra, por masivi shkëmbor tek Shkëmbi i Kuq i gdhëndur me shkronja latine që të jep përshtypjen nga pamja si një portë. 

       Kalamatrëng: Ka një mendim se i ka ngelur nga Lekë Matrënga apo nga ndonjë pinjoll nga principata e Matrëngëve që ishin në ato kohëra në kufi me Muzakët e Arianitët. Megjithatë për këtë toponim mendimi mbetet në kufijtë e hipotezës.

       Varret e Lebërve, ka mbetur ky emër nga që shumë lebër erdhën në ndihmë të Rrapo Hekalit, dhanë jetën dhe u varrosën në Mallakastër.Historikisht njihet se ranë në Mallakastër 300 lebër kryesisht të Lumit të Vlorës, trima të Tatar Memush Smokthinës. Mbi varret e tyre në Greshicë sot ngrihet një pllakë e mermertë përkujtimore. Nga brigjet labe u ngrit e erdhi atëhere pa u mpiksur gjaku i të rënëve kënga-klithmë, kënga - amanet,  kënga... O ju nëna greshiciote, qani djemt´ e smokthinjotëve...

       Varret e arixhinjëve në Dukas (Patos)

       Ky emërtim është nga më të çuditëshmit, pasi dihet se arixhinjtë që kanë në gjak shtegëtimin nuk kanë patur varre të caktuara, por i varrosin ku t’i zërë udha. Kur e kam pyetur një arixhi më ka thënë se të ndjerin e varros më i moshuari i fisit, ndërsa të tjerët ikin përpara për ta mos ditur kurrë atë varr, për mos t’u rikthyer përsëri në atë vend. Kështu ka mbetur që së lashti, ndryshe s’do të ishim shtegëtarë, por do të nguleshim si jemi ngulur sot. Një miku im që vdiq në tetor të 2005 në moshën 82 vjeçare, më patë thënë se për këtë emër i kishte folur dhe gjyshi dhe babai i tij i datlindjes 1885. Një epidemi shfarosëse goditi një fisi arixhinjësh, kohë e kohë më parë, të cilët më pas i  varrosi fshati. Kështu dhe erdhi deri në ditët tona ky emërtim jo vetëm interesant.

        Përroi i Kolës, Bregu i Toskëve i quajtur ndryshe dhe “Kisha”në Visokë apo Shkëmbi i Koçit në Ninësh, janë ndër emrat më të vjetër, dëshmitarë të hershëm që tregojnë edhe këta se dikur para pushtimit osmanë banorët e kësaj treve ishin kristianë.    

        Qafa e Lalarit dhe vetë emri i Fshatit Lalar tregojnë braktisjen, lënien e këtij fshati nga banorët e saj të parë, që u quajtën prej të tjerëve “Lalarakë” të ikur në kohën e konvertimit të fesë.

        Qafa e Stefanit. Ndonse qyteti lashtë me këtë emër (Stefanfana) humbi, pa i mbetur gjurmë, në kujtesën e njerëzve troket dhe pikërisht na thotë:

        Se jam i gjallë e do të jem tek ajo qafë edhe pas mijra vitesh. Qyteti ka qënë ngritur midis Novoselës(Zharrëz) e Sheqishtës. Deri në vitet e para të shekullit të njëzetë dukeshin themelet e muret e tij të rrënuara. Qafa e Stefanit ndodhet në rrugën nacionale për në Berat midis Patosit e Rroskovecit.

        Qafa e Sinjës. Shteg kalimi. Qafë historike që ndodhet në lartësinë 720 metra dhe lidh luginën e Osumit me Mallakastrën. Mendohet se një nga kryqëzatat  të ketë kaluar pikërisht këtu, e katërta më 1207-të, gjë që solli dhe shkatërrimin e Beratit dhe zonës përreth. Kjo qafë ka parë të shkojnë aty princër e kontër,( Arianitët, Muzakët, Kastriotët etj.), sulltan e pashallarë,( Borisi, Bajaziti, Sinan Pasha, Ali Bej Vrenozi, Kurt Pashë Berati, Ali Pashë Tepelena) prijës kryengritjesh, ( Rrapo Hekali, Çelo Picari, Zenel Gjoleka, Tafil Buzi, Hodo Aliu, Stefan Cali Qeparioti, Ali Ajani, Mehmet Shehu, Hysni Kapo, Gjin Marku etj.) shënjtorë si Shën Pali, Shën Kozmai e njerëz të thjeshtë deri tek e mbetura bonjake Miro Tërbaçi.  Në këtë qafë u krye dhe ekzekutimi i bejlerëve vrionas më 1847. Në korrik të 1912 u mbajt Kuvendi   i Sinjës, një nga kuvendet me peshë që i parapriu pamvarsisë së Shqipërisë. Gjatë luftës Nac-Çl. forcat partizane kryen beteja të përgjakshme disa herë për të ndalur turrin ndëshkues të falangave  fashiste ndaj Mallakastrës.

        Udha e Qezarit në Drizar. Emërtim më se njëzet shekullor. Është një toponim i ardhur gojë më gojë nga populli qëkurse Qezari zbarkoi në viset tona për të mposhtur armikun dhe kundërshtarin e tij Pompeun.

        Plashnik dikur ky fshat i Beratit ka qënë i Mallakastrës së vjetër. Sipas bisedës që kam bërë me shumë plashnikas këtu e njëzet e pesë vite të shkuara, por edhe në ditët e sotme në emigracion, ekziston një legjendë nga koha e pushtimit turk, për emrin e këtij fshati malor. Legjenda thotë se kur turqit i rrethuan banorët e atij fshati të cilët u mbyllën në kështjellë, një farë Nike u tregoi shtegun e nëndheshëm turqëve të cilët bënë kërdinë ndër kështjellarët dhe ata që mbetën i muarën të lidhur këmbë e kokë me zinxhirë për në vendet e largëta të Anadollit. Ashtu të lidhur me kokën mbrapa ata pështynin e mallkonin atë që i tradhtoi me shprehjen që i mbeti emër fshatit   “Plaç or Nik!”

        Romësi, sipas gojdhënave i ka mbetur në kohë të romakëve të cilët ngritën kampin aty (ata romasit) për të sulmuar e pushtuar më pas kryeqëndrën bylynase, Bylysin.

        Gjorgoz pasardhës i fshatit të vjetër i quajtur më parë Shën Gjergji. Gjithashtu  dhe Ngjeqari ka të njëjtin zanafillë me emrin e parë.

        Metohu. Metohet kanë qënë prona të manastireve, prona të kishave. Kështu kanë qënë dhe tokat ku më pasë u ngrit fshati Metoh.

        Frakulla, emër i mbetur nga Orakulli i dikurshëm i lashtësisë

        Shpatët, lagje në Kuqar dhe në Manekaj. Dikur të të njëjtit fis të ardhur nga Shpati i Elbasanit shekuj më parë. Nga Shpatët e Manekajt ishte Hekuran Maneku  komit i vjetër, pjesmarrës i Kuvendit të Sinjës dhe të atij të pavarsisë, varur si një nga organizatorët kryesorë të Kryengritjes së Fierit më 1935, i akuzuar edhe për vrasjen e gjeneral Gjilardit. 

        Patos, emri i qytetit naftëtar dhe i fshatit nga ka marë emrin ky qytet. Emër shumë i vjetër kur zjarre nga rrufetë ndizeshin përreth, pasi aty janë gjendur e gjendet sasira të mëdha nafte në sipërfaqe.Rërërat e sotme bituminoze. Ashtu sikurse edhe njeriu kur është i mbushur me ndjenja të zjarrta i thuhet: 

      “Ai foli plot patos”, “ai ishte plot patos”, duke “e shpirtëzuar” banorët  e asaj kohe quajtën vendin e tyre dhe na lanë një emër shumë domëthënës. S’ma merr mëndja që ky emër ta ketë prejardhjen nga tokë e rrahur, apo e ngjeshur, tokë e argjiltë shtypur nga të ecurit, që në popull thirret patoz.

        Tre gurët e saçit. Shumë e shumë vite të shkuara kam dëgjuar prej të vjetërve për këtë emërtim të çuditshëm që përfshin sipas tyre një hapësirë të konsidorushme midis Aranitasit, Hekalit dhe Greshicës si fshatra bazë për formimin e Mallakastrës si krahinë.Dikush më hiqte Greshicën duke shtuar Fratarin e dikush tjetër shtonte dhe Cakranin duke bërë katër “gurë” themeli sipas tij. Sido qoftë vetë emërtimi tre gurët e saçit është tepër, tepër interesant.  

        Po kështu kemi toponime të tjera që i ndeshim përditë si Çezma e Shën Gjonit në Hekal, Përroi Marushës, Shpella e Lakuriqit të  Natës në Kremenar, Koria e Katundit në Aranitas, Qafa e Veshasit, Kuqulina në Aranitas, Shkëmbi i Larashit, Qafa e Sykuqit, Ullinjtë e Topave në Hekal e Greshicë, Qafa e Fikut në Ninësh, Mali e Zirkës në Patos - Fshat, Maja e Lasit në Siqecë, Maja e Magulës në Kremenar, “Vetrenët e Kuq”, Përroi i Ladovës, Kodra e Veterikut, Shpella e Ajdinajve, Pusi i Çobanëve dhe Varri i Çobanit në Greshicë, Buzëmadhja në Aranitas, Mali i Bufjes midis Visokës e Margëlliçit, Përroi i Salcës në Belishovë, Bregu i Beshos, Kojtrozha, Skalima në Visokë, Vadhi i Pelave, Kulare e Binjakut, Udha e Trungut, Bregu i Kishës, Bregu i Rrodhes, Yrti i Kozmait, Ara e Premtes, Gryka e Zhumit, Lipoteni, Bregu i Fëngut në Varibop, Bregu i Ndreut, Lëmi i Dukës në Hekal, Përroi i Kërcëkës, Sheshi i Çobankave  në Drizar, Çezma e Plakës në Plyg, Gryka e Ylynecit në Vjosë që lidh Mallakastrën me Labërinë, Gurët e Zesë në Cakran, që flitet se aty ka qënë rezidenca e mbretit ilir Munon. Për emrin Cakran disa pleq para disa vitesh më kanë thënë se i ka mbetur nga që janë të mbledhur ca nga ca. Një toponim si Varret e Turqëve gjendet gjithandej nëpër Mallakastër, gjë që tregon se turqit se kanë patur të lehtë qëndresën aty. Këto ishin vetëm disa grimca  shënimesh në gjurmë të “Gjurmës së Shënjtë” e toponimeve të tjera që s’kanë të mbaruar në tokën e lashtë  të vendlindjes sime.

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj 





Medalioni 





Tregim satirik 





        Medailoni! Gjithmonë  ky emër ka patur cilsinë e magnetit brenda meje. Pse thoja mos të kem edhe unë një të tillë!? Njëckë  vetëm, të shisja dhe unë një çikë dëngla si Vlashi shoku im i fëminisë, të cilit  ia solli xhaxhai nga Kina apo Vietnami, me ca pata  që fluturonin në formë e gërmës V. Tërë ditën e ditës Lashi (emri i tij i shkurtuar) fryhej më keq se gjeli jo vetëm në mëhallën tënë, por në tërë qytetin. Pra siç ju thashë pasja e një medailoni ishte endra ime e kahershme, e cila zuri pak nga pak kore për tu hapur sërish pas disa viteve, ku puna e medaljeve medajloneve e më the e të thashë mori një vrap si të gomarit. Mua më kujtohet se për të marë një të tillë bëja ca sakrifica që për kohën e sotme do të duken si të tepërta. Kur isha i ri e shërbeja si ujar  gjatë shërbimit ushtarak (si me mik që isha), sa herë që shihja komandantin e hiqja  bidonin 50 kilosh nga samari i gomarit dhe e hidhja hop mbi supin tim. Që të më shihte mirë i ndrituri dërgoja kollën përpara si sinjal, pastaj merja  drejtqëndrim, vetëm trupin, me një dorë mbaja  bidonin e me tjetrën e nderoja. 

     -Qetësohu ushtar Xhaferri! – më thoshte komandanti duke vënë pakës buzën në gas,- se kuptoj këtë veprim tënd kaq humanitar, lehtëson një hajvan që e ka arratisur zoti për këto punë e ngarkohesh vetë më keq se hajvani...Shiko more djall se mos më bëhesh si ai adashi yt, si Xhaferri që humbi simiten. Ishte hera e parë që dëgjoja për një Xhaferr që bashkë me vulën kishte humbur edhe simiten... 

     -Ja si të them o shoku komandant, më vjen keq, gjë pa gojë është, më dhimbset, pastaj ti e di që unë si kafshar jam shumë i dhënë pas hajvanave,...nderoj koventën nderkombëtare për mbrojtjen e kafshëve. 

     -Shiko, shiko Xhaferri deri ku i paska vajtur mëndja! Shiko njëherë o Xhafë të drejtat e njeriut,- ma ktheu komandanti e tek fjalët që përmendte të drejtat e njeriut e uli zërin, se shteti ynë se kishte nënshkruar akoma Kartën e Helsinkit. Më dhjetë korrik pas ngrenjes së hallvës prisja të më jepnin ndonjë pusullë a ndonjë medailon si ushtar i dalluar. Hiç ata të komadës, bile dhe lejën që më takonte atë muaj ma shtytën dy muaj më pas. 

     -Na duhesh o Xhafë!- thoshin, -je i pazvendësueshëm, Xhaferr s’bënë më nëna. 

     Shpresoja se një ditë mbase do të ma jepnin atë të shkretë medailon, pasi vetë komisarin kisha dëgjuar njëherë kur më pa ashtu ngarkuar në vend të gomarit: 

     -Opo ky qënka për tu ngritur në detyrë, qënka për tu dekuruar! 

     Më kot prita se mbase komisari e kishte patur fjalën për veshgjatin sepse mbas ca muajsh e “graduan” më lart duke e çuar të shërbente në një pikë kundrajrorësh në majë të malit e në vend të tij më sollën një mushkë xanxare, prej të cilës di unë i gjori seç hoqa nga vicklat e ...... Megjithatë bosh nuk dola, nga kati i poshtëm i krevatit ku flija u ngjita katin e lartëm, pasi shoku që kisha nuk shihte mirë nga njëri sy dhe i ruhej rënies së lirë, sipas Njutonit thoshte ai. Sa për dekoratat dhe medailonet ato i morën ca që ishin familje me biografi të kulluar, që kishin baballarë që u priste shpata sa majtas djathtas e mamaka që kur kalonin rrugëve tundej vendi, kishin patur gjyshrit e katragjyshërit me lëvizjet. Për mua flitej se do të më dekuronin me sot e me nesër, deri sa erdhi lirimi e ne ikëm nga ishim nisur dy vjet e kusur më parë. Në jetën civile u futa e garova në sa e sa konkurse, maratona, lajmësira (lajmësitë për mua kanë qënë aty afër sportit) e medalioni s’po e nxirrte kokën gjëkundi. Me lajmësitë fitova nja dy palë opinga numur 45 sa vishja dy palë çorape leshi e prapë më rrinin të lira. E po këpucë të mbetura stok që shiteshin në dyqanet e demodesë më dhanë, të ujdisura me lëkurë derri e erë derri kundërmonin një kilometër larg. Nga lajmësi e dytë kam dhe një kujtim të hidhur, pasi hëngra një kopaçe të mirë, kur njëri prej çifteve që mpleksa u nda, sepse o pula o kaposhi se mora vesh kush prej tyre  dilte të ishte shterp. Se ç’faj kisha unë në këtë mes as sot se kam marë vesh!. 

      Me ardhjen e demokracisë ia thera dhe unë vrapit me shokët, kaluam telat me gjëmba e u gdhimë në perëndimin e dëshiruar. Në fakt për inerci e përdorim fjalën perëndim se këmbët tona jugun zunë, Greqinë. Pak nga pak gjetëm punë të rregullt, mësuam gjuhën e vendit e ca nga ca dhe xhepat po na rendoheshin. Medailonin e kisha harruar fare. Aty tek viti i dytë i kurbetllëkut fillim maji më kujtohet që ish, duke kositur bar me kosë në një lulishten e fshatit ku rrija në majën e kosës mbeti varur një medailon rozë me rreh gjysëm metri zinxhir. Mendoheni se ç’gëzim më zuri në atë çast. Vuajta me punë e sport, harxhova gjithë energjitë e mia e smora dot një të tillë në kaq e kaq vite. Këtu e mira çuku-çuku duke u rrokollisur si rrotë qerreje më erdhi e më gjeti vetë. Kaluan disa ditë e unë me medailonin në qafë ndjehesha si s’ka më mirë. Pa më hipi një mendjemadhësi si të kisha kapur gjithë qiejt e botës me dorë. Por ai gëzim sdo të kishte jetën të gjatë. Në mëngjesin e pestë pas gjetjes së tij, pikërisht në atë vënd  ku kisha kositur me kosë e kisha gjetur ekzemplarin, do të hapja një kanal për të futur kabllin e telefonave, aty do të më ndodhte çudia, që kur e kujtoj më vjen të qesh e të qajë, si i thonë ata kalemëdhenjtë, hem tragjedi hem komedi. Kur kisha hapur pothuajse gjysmën e isha bërë këmbë e kokë me djersë e me baltë mbi kokën time pashë dy qenër që fillimisht po më përshëndesnin miqësisht me nxerrjen e gjuhës dhe tundjen e bishtit, por pastaj filluan të lehnin egër, duke u sjellë rreth gropës. Mora pranë vetes çantën në të cilën mbaja teshat, kafenë dhe bukën e drekës. Mos kishin nuhatur që në atë çantë fshihej ndonjë thelë!? U tremba duke u strukur përkohësisht në kanalin e hapur prej meje, i cili  të paktën ishte një metër i thellë, sa mund të më fshihte në barkun e saj pa më prekur dhëmbët e tyre. Më shumë u trembesha edhe syve të ca kureshtarëve të bezdishëm pleq që ndaluan çapet e po shikonin pa ndërhyrë krejt skenën, live e pa paguar asnjë cent. Ç’të kishin këta qënër me mua!? Unë isha në radhën e parë e gjithmonë i gatshëm në mbrojte të tyre, në mbrojtje të kafshëve siç u thashë në fillim. Mora guxim e sërish u ngrita në këmbë. Zbërtheva  çantën dhe mora thelën me dy gishtat e lerosur bërë pinc brenda vazos me fasule, duke ia hequr rëskun gojës sime e zemëruar stomakun që filloi të demostrojë papajtushmëri me “nderin” tim të tepërt. E ndava në dysh e ua hodha tej, për t’i pasur sa më larg, disa pashë nën kurorën e blertë një pishe. Veprimin tim të paqëm as që e përfillën fare. Përsëri e njëjta gjë. Ngrita duart lart plotësisht i mundur për faktin dhe çudinë që sgjeja dot arsyen e egërsisë së tyre. Kur ngrita duart njëri prej tyre ai më i madhi e pushoi të lehurën, erdhi pranë dhe kësaj here miqësisht lehtas me dhëmbë mbërtheu medajlonin e varur në qafë, duke spërkatur me këtë rast qafën time me një valë të nxehtë jargësh. Vura re se medailoni që zbukuronte qafën time të trashë ishte i ngjashëm me atë të qenit, që deri atëhere se kisha pikasur.  E ndiha zullapin qen në zbërthimin me mirsjellje, me duart që mezi më bindeshin dhe e ia lashë. Në këtë çast më shkoi mendja tek qeni tjetër që ndoshta mund të ishte gruaja, e dashura apo motra  e atij që ekzekutoi marjen e medailonit. Qeni tjetër që dhe ky e kishte pushuar së ekuekutuari himnin qenëror  në ato çaste, nuk kishte medailon. Kështu që medailoni që mbajta unë ca kohë në qafë kishte qënë pronë e patjetërsueshme e tyre, të cilën ngulën këmbë e ma morën në mënyrën që u pëlqente atyre. E ngushëllova veten, vetëm me mendimin që gjersa qentë i (edhe macet) kanë mbushur zverqet me lloj - lloj medailonesh, vlera e tyre për njeriun ka marë tatëpjetë rrokullimën, duke vajtur aty pranë... zeros. 





                                                      Qershor 2008 















                                                                                                        Bujar Muçaj 





                                               Besa mbi gur 





                                                Ngjarje e vërtetë 





          -Pothuajse gjithë atë javë gjumi s’mu qas syve- nisi të tregoj më së fundi Fatmira mbas pyetjes sime këmbëngulse për të ditur se kur kishte shkelur së pari tokën shqiptare.                

          -Lajmi se do të shkonim me shokët e klasës dhe mësuesin e shqipes në vendin amë, siç e quanim ndryshe në “Mekën e Bekuar” më kishte shdruar me flatra e kurrsesi nuk mund të bëjë gjumin rehat. Ani vargjet e dashtuna magjiplote të Naim begut “ O ju malet e Shqipnisë e ju o lisat e gjatë” apo “Nata atje është tjetër natë dhe dita tjetër ditë, në pyjet e gjelbëruara atje rrinë perënditë” i recitoja ngado që shkoja vetvetiu rruginave, kalldrëmave të qytetit, shkallëve ku ngjitesha për në shkollë gjithandej. Shqipëni ishim dhe ne, të asaj Shqipnie të prerë e të cunguar keq,  që s’guxonim kurrsesi ta thoshim, por vendi amë ishte i “privilegjuar”e mbante emnin dhe ai emën ishte magneti ku na tërhiqte, ishte qendra e gravitetit e shqiptarëve ku ishin e ku sishin. Telat me gjemba asnjëherë smë ndalnin në përfytyrmin tim që bridhte gjithandej nëpër krejt tokën arbënore. Shpesh mbrëmbjeve vonë futesha në “punë” me ngut për të gjetur e dëgjuar Radio –Tiranën prej të vetmit mjet nga ku mësonim seç bëhej për matanë ndër vllaznit tanë të gjakut. 

       Kufinin e kaluam në ag, dhe sa u futëm në Shqipni  vendosëm të bënim një copë rruge në këmbë në atë “Tokë të premtuar”. Male gjithë bokërrima, ca tela me gjemba, disa bunkerë sa po të përfunduar, disa shtëpi të vogla të fshehura që tumosnin mes arave me grunë... “Ti paske kenë Zojë e Randë, burrat e dheut të thirrshin nanë!” Vargjet e poetëve i sillja ndër mënd dhe ajo Zoja e Randë e dikurshme po më shndrohej në një loke të mjerë, të krrusur e tërë zhele, e braktisur, dyerve të Ballkanit e të Evropës. Dikush lëshoi një ah, por sa u ndesh me shikimin qortues të  profesorit që na shoqëronte u step dhe ahu i tij u kthye në buzëqeshje të shtirur, të venitur. Në autobuz me ne si shoqëronjës u “qepën” dy burra rreth të 30-35 të cilët pa na e thënë kush e dinim dhe e mendonim se ishin të sigurimit siç ndodhte rëndom në gjithë  vendet e lindjes. Fusha e Domosdovës e vjetër sa vetë bota na u shfaq sa kapërxyem Qafën e Thanës. Aty kishte zhvilluar një betejë të madhe Gjerg Kastrioti dhe kureshtja na bëri të ngriheshim si vorbull, pak rrëmujshëm në këmbë para kësaj fushe historike duke lëshue gjithsecili pasthirrma gëzimi e habie bashkë. Pejsazhet përreth sa flisnin për trimëritë e Skenderbeut, Gjorg Golemit, Vrana Kontit ...aq flisnin dhe për pasardhësit e tjetërsuar që kishin vënë dorë ligësht për lulëzimin e natyrës sipas disa mendjeve të ndritura. Rrugës hasëm fshatra të baltosur deri në fyt, disa qytete të vogla që s’ta mbushinn mëndjen për të tillë dhe njerëz të hutuar që dukeshin sikur vinin nga një planet tjetër. Më zuri një ngashërim. Gjoksi sa s’po më hapej prej dhimbjes. Se kisha përfytyruar kaq të varfër Shqipninë, radioja më kishte thënë se aty gjendej mbrekullia e botës, por vështrimi i egër i njërit prej  sigurimsave që gjendej dy radhë pas meje dhe fjalët e Mitrosh Kutelit se Atdheun edhe kur të vret duaje, aq më keq kur e sheh dhe të varfër, më qetësuan përkohësisht duke braktisur lotët. “Boll që sjanë nën shkjah”, më erdhi ngushëllimi tjetër që më bëri të përqëndrohem më tepër duke soditur jashtë. Elbasani na përshëndeti nga larg me një shami të stërmadhe laramane tymi vënë kresë. Ishte në përfundim apo kishte përfunduar metalurgjiku të cilin kupola në Tiranë e kishte quajtur çlirim të dytë të Shqipnisë, një vepër e madhe kjo siç u thashë lundronte mes tymit.Mes atij tymi i merrej fryma edhe ullishtave, hurmave dhe portokajëve të njohur të Elbasanit. Me njëqind të lutuna munda të takoj një kushërinin e babës dhe ky takim nën vështrimin vigjilues të sigurimsit, i cili rrinte dy hapa më tej. Kushërini i babës në treqind fjalë që këmbeu me mua dyqind e pesdhjetë i kishte për partinë. 

        “Kemi Partinë, e di Partia dhe Enveri, të rrojë Partia, me në krye Partinë hedhim vallen në gojë të ujkut” etj. 

       Mu dhimbs fort mixha i gjorë, por se dhashë veten, nuk mund të hyja në jetën dhe bindjet e tija. Vetë potreti i tij i jashtëm, i mbështjellë me mistere  frike dhe përsëritja vend pa vend e fjalëve për partinë tregonin se dhe ai kishte kaluar ndonjë “kurs specializimi” me ndonjë zyrë nën kërcëllimë dhëmbësh para se të vinte të më takonte. 

       -Po ndonjë dhuratë i latë kushërit apo ai juve?-ndërhyra unë në momentin e një pauze të saj. 

       -Që mos të rrej, kisha sjell diçka, por s’begenisi t’i  marrë, kemi plot më tha, të rrojë partia! Në  herë në sy nuk pati guximin të më shoh. Opo deshta me e pa në i ngjante ndopak babës tem!? I ruhej fjalëve dhe shikimit tim, por më tepër i ruhej vështrimit të hafijes që me siguri digjej eshkë përmbrenda për të ditur seç fjalë kishim shkëmbyer. Shëtitjet e “shoqëruara” dhe këto në bulevard rreth kalasë së moçme e deri tek monumenti i Kristoforidhit në atë mbrëmje sikur na sollën në rregull e na çlodhur, për tu mërzitur më pas hoteleve ku bujtëm gjithandej si në Tiranë, Durrës...Dramën që kaluam ato ditë vizite u betuam se deri përtej vdekjes s’
do ta merrte vesh kush. Kur u kthyem sërish në kufi, u mblodhëm grup dhe mbi mbi një gur si dikur të parët tanë pellazgët, ilirët dardanë shtrimë duart në shënjë bese për mos të nxjerrë kund ç’pamë e ndigjuam. E bëmë këtë së pari, të mos fyenim nënën e cila skishte faj nga gjëma e komunizmit që e kishte pllakosur. Si mund ta fyenin nënën kur gjithandej prej Struget deri në Malsi të Llapit, prej Mitrovice deri në Ulqin, prej Presheve.......ku kudo e kishin idhull, do të na quanin ndryshe dhe agjent të UDB-së! 

      -Po me besën ç’bëtë,?- ndërhyra unë më tepër për ta ngacmuar më tej në bisedë, ndonëse e merja me mend se ishim në fund të saj.  

      Më priti sa mbarova pyetjen, të cilën ndoshta e priste, mori frymë e lehtësuar sikur po shpëtonte prej një një barre tepër tepër të rëndë që e kishte munduar me dekada, duke më thënë:. 

      -Ra muri Berlinit...skishte kuptim më ta mbanim, tash e tutje dëshërojmë ta shohim me gjithmand nanën Zojë të Randë, ashtu sikunder ka kenë dikur, ashtu sikurse këndoi dhe zemra e dhimsur e poetit.

----------


## Ard

Mondi,te paska lodh Bujari sot...lol

----------


## mondishall

Bujar Muçaj







         Ministri i Luftës që u tretë baltrave të Myzeqesë









         Televizioni shqiptar këtu e dhjetë vite më parë kur po fliste për fillimet e policisë shqiptare e xhandarmërisë, midis të tjerave përmëndi se një nga drejtuesit kryesorë të caktuar nga qeveria e Vlorës ka qënë dhe Mustafa Aranitasi*, për të cilin atëhere s’dija shumë të dhëna, për të mos thënë fare, se pluhuri i shumtë që kishte hedhur diktatura mbi të kishte qënë tepër i trashë. U interesova duke kërkuar nëpër biblioteka e librari për figurën e tij dhe diç mësova, duke thënë se jeta e tij mund të ketë shumë mistere të tjera krejt të panjohura nga ne.                                                                               

         Sipas librit të Profesor Doktor Proletar Hasanit mbështetur ky në arkivin qendror të shtetit dhe të ushtrisë, Aranitasi ka lindur në fund të viteve 1800-të.                                                             Menjëherë  pas përfundimit  të shkollës së mesme ai ndoqi studimet  në Akademinë Ushtarake të Stambollit. Në vigjilje të pamvarësisë ai do të drejtonte disa çeta të krahinës, të cilat me mësymjet e tyre të njëpasnjëshme pasi kishin kohë që mbanin të lirë krahinën e tyre çliruan Beratin, Fierin. Pregatitën sulmin mbi Vlorë, por nuk e bënë realisht pasi forcat turke që mbronin qytetin ju bindën ultimatiumit të tyre, ngjarje këto të lëna qëllimisht në heshtje nga ata që shkruan historinë. Me shpalljen e pavarsisë siç thamë më lartë ai mori përsipër detyra tepër të rëndsishme në drejtimin e strukturave të ndryshme   në ushtri, dhe në xhandarmërinë shqiptare e cilat u bënë sipas idesë së organizatorëve hollandezë të misionit të kryesuar nga koloneli De Veer dhe majori Tomson. Ai u caktua në detashmentin e parë, nga katër  që ishin gjithsej. Në këtë kohë mbante gradën major thuhet midis te tjerave në librin  "Historia  e Ushtrisë Shqiptare", vëllimi i dytë, Tiranë 2000.

         Në kohë të rrebelimit të Haxhi Qamilit, në Mallakastër  u krijua Komiteti i  Mbrojtjes së Krahinës me kryetar Bektash Cakranin dhe zëvëndës Ismail Klosin i quajtur nga rebelët me emrin "Principata e Mallakastrës". Mustafa Aranitasi  do të zgjidhej komandant i forcave të armatosura  të krijuara me këtë rast që ishin xhandarmëria lokale dhe forcat vullnetare për mbrojtjen e krahinës. Më vonë do të ishte në listën e bashibozukëve, të cilët do ta arrestonin së bashku me qindra mallakastriotë të tjerë që u ndeshën me hordhitë dhe midis tyre dhe Idris Isufi nga Aranitasi. Është për tu theksuar se rrebelët kryen tre sulme kundër krahinës duke filluar nga 25 korriku 1914, vazhduar në 20 janarin e 1915, deri në gushtin e 1915. Ja çshkruhet në listë-dokumentat e rrebelëve të ruajtura nga arkivi i shtetit  dhe të nxjera në dritë nga Hajredin Elmazi, për M.Aranitasin e I.Isufin e shumë të tjerë.

          ...

         5-Mustafa Aranitasi-asht nga partizanët dhe majorët e ish qeverisë. Në qeverinë e formue nga Bektash Cakrani ka qënë antar i komitetit dhe komandat i shtabit ushtarak.

                                                             Arrestue më 30 kallnuer 1330.(janar 1915)

         6-Idriz Isufi –nga Aranitasi. Asht nga togerët e qeverisë së Vidit  dhe kapitenët e vullnetarëve të rregjistrue nga qeveria e Bektash Cakranit... 

                                                              Arrestue më 3fruer 1330.  (shkurt 1915)          

        Enver Hoxha në një nga fjalimet e tij në lidhje me rebelimin e Haxhi Qamilit, injoron  jo pa një qëllim gjakun e derdhur të krahinave martire të Beratit, Mallakastrës, Tepelenës...që u bënë prehë e egërsisë, por pa u nënshtruar.

       "Ajo ishte një luftë klase e fshatarsisë së varfër e të mesme kundër klasës së feudalëve, pashallarëve e bejlerëve dhe agallarëve, pronarë të tokave e privilegjesh në përgjithësi ...ishte një luftë klase, lufta e fshatarëve kundër feudalëve dhe bejlerëve, natyrisht për tokën..."  

         Pas shkatërrimit të rrebelëve nga ai që i nxiti fillimisht, Esat Pasha,  në ato vite që ziente dhe  lufta  e  parë botërore, kur s‘bëhej fjalë më për ushtri shqiptare Mustafa Aranitasi mori pjesë dhe shërbeu si ushtarak i mirfilltë në forcat e ushtrisë austro-hungareze në zonat veriore të vendit, ku ndoshta qysh atëhere u lidh më së miri me Ahmet Zogun udhëheqësin, apo mbretin e mëpasëm të shqiptarëve. Qënia e tij ushtarak i prerë, kryerja e detyrave të ngarkuara me përpikmëri e rregull bëri që Perandoria sipas dokumentit Nr.2544, viti 1917 ta dekoronte me kurorën e artë të meritave. Nuk ishte një rastësi përfshirja e tij me ushtrinë austro-hungareze dhe refuzimi në atë italianen sido që e para ishte një nga shtetet shkatare të luftës së parë botërore që sëfundi rezultoi e mundur. Italia fshihte e pregatiste për shqiptarët shumë prapaskena, të cilat do t’i vertetonte koha një nga një, si traktati Titoni-Venizello i firmosur më 26 qershor 1919, i cili shihte dhe lëshime të reja tokash në dëm të Shqipërisë e në dobi ë fqinjëve apo pushtimi i mëpasëm i Shqipërisë më 1939.

         Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore Mustafai shihet në krye të 8500 mallakastriotëve ku dhe ka firmosur i pari më 22 mars 1919 në mitingun e Ballshit kundër pazareve të dyshimta e matrapazllëqeve të Esat Pashës, ku kërkohet me këmbëngulje mosnjohja e këtij renegati si përfaqësonjës i Shqipërisë. Menjëhere mbas Kongresit të Lushnjës, kongres i cili denoncoi traktatin Titoni-Venizello dhe largimin e trupave italiane nga Vlora, i jepet detyra e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm. Më pas merr për pak kohë dhe drejtimin e xhandarmërisë dhe  në qershor 1921 shihet të komandoj një nga njësitë e ushtrisë shqiptare, regjimentin e dytë në Tiranë, nderkohë që mbante gradën ë nënkolonelit. Mustafa Aranitasi, kulmin e karierës së tij në ushtri e arriti në përbërjen e qeverisë së Ahmet Zogut, në të cilën më 30 mars 1923 u caktua në drejtimin e Ministrisë së Luftës. Këtë detyrë e kreu edhe në qeverinë e përkohëshme të Shefqet Vërlacit dhe në atë të Iliaz Vrionit në prag të triumfit të ashtuquajturit Revolucion Demokratik i Qershorit. Në këtë kohë ndaj tij u muarr masa e internimit  në Bari të Italisë më korrik 1924, e pasqyruar edhe në "Soggiorno degli stranieri in Italia", Nr.732, Bari më 11korrik 1924. Internimi i tij në Itali na tregon se ai duhet të ketë qënë i kërkuar apo dhe i dënuar edhe nga autoritet italiane për pjesmarrje në radhët e ushtrisë austro-hungareze, kur zona jonë herë kalonte në ndikim të njërës e herë të tjetrës palë, dhe si kufi ndarës fillimisht ishte lumi Vjosë. Në këtë kohë u thirrën për rekrutim shumë mallakastriotë si në të gjitha zonat e tjera të vendit nga të dyja palët ndërluftuese dhe ushtarakët ishin të parët që thirreshin nën armë. Kthyerja e armës ndaj italianëve detyrimisht skish si tu pëqente ndaj dhe  mundësuan dhe internimin e tij, ndryshe ska si shpjegohet lidhjet e qeverisë jetëshkurtër të Nolit me Italinë e atyre viteve ku po triumfonte përditë fashizmi (kishte ndodhur marshimi i këmishëzinjëve mbi Romë). Një dënim të tillë po në Bari të Italisë, por vite më parë 1916-1918 kishte pësuar edhe bashkpatrioti tjetër i quajturi "luani gjysëm i zbutur" i Mallakastrës Hysni Toska si pro austro-hungarez. Rasti i internimit të Aranitasit tregon o guximin  e tepruar të fqinjëve për të futur turinjtë ku deshën ata, o servilizmin e pazotësinë  tejskajshme të  nolistëve kundrejt tyre ose siç thamë më lart, thjesht pazar. 

          Eqerem bej Vlora në librin "Kujtime 1885-1925" ndërmjet të tjerave në faqen 511 shkruan për zgjedhjen e Mustafa Aranitasit në detyrën e lart të Ministrit të Mbrojtjes:

          "Ministri i mbrojtjes në qeverinë paraardhëse të Ahmet Zogut pati qënë Kolonel Ismail Tatzati. Meqënëse ai nuk u zgjodh më në zonën e tij elektorale, Delvinë, u lut Shefqet Vërlaci që të jepte dorheqjen nga posti; në vend të tij u emërua togeri  Mustafa Aranitasi, një ushtarak i ndershëm dhe i zoti, me aftësi të mira teknike, por të dobëta politike."

         Këtu kemi një lajthitje të vogël të beut të Vlorës përsa  i përket gradës së M.Aranitasit, pasi nuk mund të bëhej një kapter ministër. Mustafa Aranitasi në atë kohë ishte me gradën nënkolonel dhe drejtonte një nga foramcionet më të mëdha të ushtrisë shqiptare, siç ishte regjimenti i dytë i Tiranës. Megjithatë na intereson më tepër ajo që Aranitasi gëzonte respekt në gjirin e elitës së ushtarakëve e të inteligjencës së asaj kohe. 

        Edhe në kujtimet e Sejfi  Vllamasit, Mustafa Aranitasi del si një njeri që rri larg intrigave e lojrave të dyshimta politike të kohës, duke i mëshuar ashtu siç duhej vetëm detyrës së ngarkuar të ministrit.

        "Një natë ora 22 më vjen në shtëpi Avni Rustemi i shoqëruar nga ministri i luftës Mustafa Aranitasi... Ishim vetëm të tre. Avniu ia filloi një bisedimi me një parathënie të gjatë rreth personit të Zogut dhe rrezikshmërisë së tij  dhe pas shumë fjalëve përfundoi duke thënë se: eleminimi i tij ishte një detyrë patriotike dhe nëse do të pëlqehej nga ana ime vënia e tij në zbatim do të ishte një punë e thjeshtë. Mustafa Aranitasi nuk foli asnjë fjalë dhe unë nuk e pyeta për mendimin e tij."

         Dhe më poshtë Vllamasi citon:

        "Avniu nuk mbeti i kënaqur nga përgjigja ime... Mustafa Aranitasi nuk foli sërish asnjë fjalë..."

        Fakti është se Vllamasi ishte i përfshirë në një nga atentatet e shumta të kurdisura kundër Zogut, në atë të Vjenës, ku kurban i Zogut do të bëhej roja besnike e tij, Llesh Topallaj. 

        Rikthimi i zhurshëm triumfal i Ahmet Zogollit në Shqipëri do të bënte dhe rikthimin e tij në jetën politike e shtetërore të kohës, duke e emëruar si Kryetar i Gjyqit të Përkohshëm Ushtarak me një dekret të Kryetarit të Republikës më 22 prill 1925. Prej kësaj detyrë largohet me kërkesën e tij dhe nxirret në lirim përsëri me urdhër të Kryetarit të Republikës më 31 mars 1927, kur ishte vetëm 45 vjeç. Këtë dorëheqje Mustafa Aranitasi e bëri sepse nuk ishte dakort për shumë dënime të padrejta në kurris të kundërshtarëve. Mustafa Aranitasi njihet edhe si një nga vendosësit e qetësisë në zonën kryengritëse të Mirditës e nxitur kjo nga qarqet shoviniste serbe. Në kohën që u largua nga detyra ishte me gradën kolonel. Vdiq i harruar më 26 prill 1966 në moshën tetëdhjetë e ca  vjeçare në Çermë të Lushnjës, ku e kishin internuar  që nga fillimi i vitit 1945, e thënë më saktë që nga çlirimi i vendit. Kishte qënë dënuar e burgosur nga Haxhiqamilistët, nga italianët e fanolistët, por dënimi nga klika e Enver Hoxhës do qëllonte më i egri e më fatali. Kalvarin e vuajtjeve të tij do tua linte "stafetë" krejt familjes dhe në veçanti  djemëve të tij, Mit’hatit, publicistit dhe satiristit të njohur të viteve tridhjetë dhe Qemalit, të cilët slanë pa provuar të gjitha burgjet politike deri në agim të demokracisë. M.Aranitasi do të ngryste jetën "vilave" kasolle së bashku me gruan e tij turken nga Izmiri Naxhie Gjevgjeli, me të cilën kishin lindur e rritur katër fëmijë. Ndoshta, ndoshta i   vetmi  mëkat i rëndë që bëri Mustafa Aranitasi mund  të ishte se i shërbeu pa hile e me përkushtim Armës së Xhandarmërisë dhe Ushtrisë Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe se  (ai ndofta në heshtje) bashkë me  fëmijtë e të tij s’u pajtuan asnjëherë me komunizmin e egër të stepës.



        *Është e vërtetë se emrin e Aranitasit për mbiemër e kanë provuar shumë për ta mbajtur, por u mbeti vetëm atyre që e vulosën me gjakun e derdhur, Zenel Xhafo Aranitasi kapedan i 1847-tës rënë në marrjen e kalasë së Beratit, Ramiz Aranitasi Hero i Popullit rënë në Skrapar më 23 qershor 1943, Hysen Ali Aranitasi dëshmor rënë në Urën e Erzenit, Bërzhitë në tetor1943, dhe atyre që u dha vulë pushteti të cilit i shërbyen ose ata që bënin vetë pushtetin si dikur Arianitët, etj.

----------


## mondishall

Vazhdojme me satiren dhe humorin e Bujarit...


Bujar Muçaj  Marshi i tullacëve* (Projekt marsh - humoristik)",
Ka patur vite të mamuthëve,
Por kohë të tyre s’pati kurrë"  Kadare   

Shtohen çdo ditë si dikur pirgjet
Që rriteshin gurë mbi gurë.
Do ketë të tullacëve vite,
Por kohë të tyre s’do ketë kurrë. 

I sheh gjithkund, me qafë të trashur
Rënduar nga zinxhirë me arë
Ku reflektojnë mbi tullë të majmur
Si hëna e brishtë mbi bunar.

Ky marrsh i tyre që po qëndisë
Në këtë natë dimri kur veson
Më thotë me ta do jesh në listë
Për disa vjetë, mbase më vonë

Në se do jem... me orgjinalët 
Që kanë dy mëntë në atë kungull
E mbi ata si gjeneralët
Të bëjë ca hije përmbi rruzull. 

Shtohen çdo ditë, e sjellin fat 
Tullacmania gjithë ajo shpurë.
Flitet për vite të tullacëve,
Por kohë të tyre s’do ketë kurrë!  

As prinë gjer dje revolucione?
E prijnë dhe sot në rrok e xhas...
Falangat e tyre apo legjionet
Veç bëjnë përpara, asnjë këmbë pas.  

Po në legjenda, mitollogji,
A s’janë pa-lesh-ët kripa vetë?
Gjer botën mpleksin me orgji
Sa zor e del nga ajo rrjetë.  

Kjo modë e re tullacërie
Dëborë e rreme në vitrina 
Ashtu-kështu, por ka dhe hije
Alla Lenin, Duçe, Polina... 

Alla Beckham, Hrushov, Myslym... 
Që nga La Manshi në Jakohamë
Forxa tullaca, yxhym, yxhym
Na dhëntë tulla - lavdi dhe famë!  

Kjo tullë e tyre, tempull dite
Ku mbi të falen e mbahen shtete
Simbol, hob, modë elite 
Nëpër stadiume, bursa, bankete... 

Zgjatet përditë vargan i tyre
Një kontinent në miniaturë.
Do ketë ca vite të tullacëve
Por kohë të tyre s’do ketë kurrë!


*Ky marsh mund të shoqërohet me mjete rrethanore muzikore shtëpiake si, kazanë tunxhi alumini, bakri.., tepsi, tiganë, lugë, garuzhda, qebap...

Bujar Muçaj

----------


## mondishall

Libër i ri historik i shkrimtarit Bujar Muçaj, "Aranitasit dhe Mallakastra midis legjendës dhe të vërtetës". 

Nxitoj për të patur privilegjin e lajmëtarit të parë, për daljen këto ditë nga botimi të librit të parë me karakter historik të shkrimtarit të njohur, Bujar Muçaj, "Aranitasit dhe Mallakastra midis legjendës dhe të vërtetës". Nuk janë pak, por 224 faqe të mbushura me fuqinë tërheqëse, këtë rradhë jo të fjalës së fabulës dhe humorit tipik të autorit, por të fjalës që flet me gjuhën e historisë, të arshivave të kohës, dokumentave adekuate të ngjarjeve, momenteve e kthesave epokale, deri në trashëgiminë e krijimtarisë në prozë e vargje me autorë të njohur dhe anonimë. Nuk kam qëllim futjen në brendësi të faqeve dhe analizave të temave që trajton autori, gjë që është në dorë të njohësve më kompetentë të kësaj fushe hulumtive të pashtershme historike, por s'mund të rri pa theksuar meritën e pamohueshme të autorit në përdorimin e metodës analizuese e deduktive, e ndërthurur kjo me aftësinë bashkangjitëse të krijimtarisë letrare në prozë e vargje. Autori i shpëton me sukses rënies në grackën e bukurisë dhe fuqisë së vargut, që shpesh kthen në legjendë dhe mistifikim një ngjarje dhe heronjtë e saj, kur është fjala e ballafaqimit me të vërtetën historike. Por, me nuhatjen e krijuesit, di të thithë prej thellësisë së vargut, atë që ai ka marrë vërtet nga realiteti, për të qënë sa më afër këtij realiteti në trajtimin që i bën fenomenit të kohës në fjalë.Më duket se po më rrëmben dhe mua brendësia e librit, duke mos mbajtur fjalën e fillimit, por kështu ndodhka po të kesh në dorë këtë vepër vërtet tërheqëse të Bujarit.Për pak harrova të them, që ky është vëllimi i parë i librit, pra në vazhdim pritet i dyti, që siç thotë Bujari, prapë mbetet portë e hapur për më tej, ashtu si vetë historia shqiptare.
Për kuriozet po jap dhe disa të dhëna të tjera. Libri ka për recensues, dr.Luan Zyka dhe dr.Evis Qaja, redaktor z. Nuri Plaku, kurse kopertina nga Edlir Poda.Botimi u realizua në Entin Botues:"D.I.J.A.-Poradeci".Po e mbyll lajmërimin tim me një pjesë të shkëputur nga parathënia e studjuesit, dr. Stavri Dajo."Një gjë do të them me bindje:është një libër që lexohet me endje, me dëshirë dhe me kureshtje deri në fund. Të mëson dhe të bën të mendosh. Libri i tij, pa dyshim, është një trajtesë e thukët dhe, si e tillë, një pikë referimi në bibliografinë për Mallakastrën". 

Nga Edmond Shallvari, për shtypin shqiptar në Greqi

----------


## saura

> Bujar Muçaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>          Ministri i Luftës që u tretë baltrave të Myzeqesë
> ...


Me beri pershtypje keto dite ,se lexova diku qe Fieri nuk ka pasur njerez te degjuar ....dhe rastesisht lexova kete shkrim te zotit Bujar te sjelle nga Mondi (qe e pershendes dhe e falenderoj per kete punen e mire qe ben ne forum,si me informacionet qe sjell ashtu dhe me poezit e tija shume te bukura.
Me beri pershtypje ne kete shkrim ,nje emer ne mes shume te tjereve HYSNI TOSKA ,Komandanti i Xhandarmerise  se pare Shqiptare ,ne qeverin e  se Ismail Qemalit ,ngritesi i flamurit te pavarsise ne Tepelen,luftetari i mbrojtjes se Vloret ne ditet e pavarsese qe me nje telegram nga Ismail Qemali i cili e  urdheron per tu nisur ne Llogara ne mbrojtje te Vlores kunder forcave armike Greke qe ishin futur deri ne Vlore.
Gazeta ''ATDHEU'' ne 14 gusht1914 shkruan :
HYsni Toska niset me 500 vete ne zonen e Skraparit kunder nderhyrjes se andareve greke .
E zuri luften me grekun tek varret e Zavalanit per ketej Permetit.,me tej shkoi ne Frasher dhe pas ca luftrash te rrepta qe beri ,i mori viset e Frasherit.
Pas luftimeve ne Skrapar dhe Permet ,kthehet ne Fier me urdher te prefektit te Beratit per te luftuar kunder rebeleve te Haxhi Qamilit,qe tmerronin popullsine e MYzeqese me masakra te papara (Lef Nosi ,Jeta e Hysni Toskes)
Lufton ne manastirin e Ardenices dhe Berat ( i ndjek rebelet pertej lumit dhe i detyron te marrin malin),ku populli i thurr dhe kenge .
Ja nje nga strofat e saj
                                             ''AK sa shume o lum Berati
                                               Besa ty te ka prire fati
                                               Te drejton e ke nishan 
                                               Komandantin Hysni Agan''

Ne luftene Vlores ne 1920 eshte nje nga drejtuesit me aktiv te saj.
''Kamberi u shkarkua dhe vendin e tij e zuri Hysni Toska ,nje burre me trupin dhe fytyren e nje luani ,te zbutur pergjysem.
Ky kishte rene shume here ne perpjekje armesh e kishte dale gjithnje me nder''
(Ago Agai ''Lufta e Vlores'',fq 192)
Deputeti i perhershem  i Beratit ne kohen e Monarkis .
''Espulatat e tij si luftetar jane shume ,sepse eshte ndodhur ne te gjitha levizjet nacionaliste qysh prej 1912 e tehu,por ngushtica e vendit nuk na premton t'i kalojme me radhe sherbimet e tij ....'' keshtu shkruan gazeta ''Minerva '' nr 25 e 13 nentorit 1934 ne nje shkrim kushtuar deputetit.
Me pushtimin e vendit nga Italia fashiste ,Hysni Toska ben thirje ne Berat per organizimin e rezistences antifashiste .
Kuptimin me te qarte te kesaj thirje  e tregon nje kenge tjeter popullore kushtuar figures se tij patriotike.
                                           ''Dole ne kaza Beratit               
                                             Mbajte nje fjalim te ri 
                                             Deputet ore Hysni
                                             Tradhetoi  Zogu faqezi 
                                             Deputet ore Hysni
                                             Shoke mbetem pa 
                                              Shqiperi 
                                              Deputet ore Hysni''

----------


## mondishall

Nga Bujar Muçaj

Bujar Muçaj 


Me Stalinin dhe në…




“Me Stalinin” ka shkruar më duket mua një libër goxha të trashë ai i madhi fare, por edhe unë me që jam me një këmbë në varr po i lë popullit ca tufëza të shpërndara kujtimesh, se aman ete s’kam ç’të lë,-nisi tregimin e tij xha Çomja.
Që thua ti, ka qënë pesëdhjetenjëshi kur i hipëm anijes luftarake e shkuam në Sevastopul. Atëhere unë isha kapiten anije. Shkollë nuk kisha, por ashtu vjedhurazi kisha mundur të mësoja dhe gjer në atë kohë s’kisha ndjerë ndonjë pengesë serioze nga shkolla. Me që anija do të rrinte dy tre muaj sa t’i vinte radha për rimont, ne bënim shpesh vizita nëpër fabrika e uzina të ndryshme në qytete të shumë republikave sovjetike. I hipëm trenit o vëlla e ec e ec e s’ka të sosur me ditë e me netë mezi arritëm në Moskë. Hajde Moskë për kokën e Moskës. Një ditë futemi për vizitë në Kremlinin e veshur me mure e jeshillëk në çdo cep, kur ç’të shikoj, ulur në një stol të drunjtë , nën një bredh , vetë babai i proletarëve Stalini po tumoste me çibuk, duke më kujtuar në çast të vetmin personazh që njihja nga letërsia ruse Taras Bulbën. Do të thoni ju, dhe ti krahësim gjete të bëje more Çome. Ku Stalini i madh dhe ku Taraz Bulba.
-Do ta takoj, - i them shokut nga Lushnja që e kisha dhe zëvëndës kapiten, me të cilin ndodhesha atë ditë.
-Mos se do të na marrësh më qafë, do të hamë ndonjë plumb nga rojet e tij, është kokë bote Stalini e s’është do ku do. 
-Lushnjari iku, duke më humbur nga sytë midis pemëve të shumta ndërsa unë u nisa ballëlartë.
Kur isha afruar rreth pesë metra dy ushtarë, shula të gjatë kryqëzuan pushkët e tyre përpara meje, për të mos më lënë që ë ecja më tej.
-Lëreni, tha Stalini, -dhe tundi të dyja duart drejt meje në shënjë mikpritje.
U përqafuam gjatë sikur të njiheshim prej një kohe të moçme.
-Nga je?-më pyeti.
-E nga të jem a mos qofsha, nga vendi i shqiponjave jam, Çome më quajnë, me gjithë opinga i gjatë 157 -i thashë.
-Mos je nga fshati me tre gërma, -më tha duke e shoqëruar fjalën e tij me një të qeshur të lehtë, gjë që i nxori në pah disa dhëmbë të veshur me flori.
-Jo! Unë s’jam që andej, por afër e kam – i ktheva përgjigje jo pak i çuditur.
-Në anët tuaja më kanë thënë more Çome se e pinë rakinë me çizme.
Qesha dhe i thashë aty për aty:
-Jo me çizme more baba Stalin, por me opingë! Megjithatë po më çudit se ku i dini ju gjithë këto hollësira.
-Ai i madhi, juaji, Verua, sa herë takohemi këtë punë bënë. Do të bëjë, më thotë një ekspoze të shkurtër të historisë së Shqipërisë dhe ja fut dy a tri orë, sa mua shpesh, që më vjen turp ta them, më zë gjumi.
Pas disa minutash vjen një bionde e bukue e gjithë delikatesë na pyet se ç’dëshironim të pinim:






-Mirserrini, ç’dëshëroni të pini shoku Stalin dhe shoku...!?
-Çome-plotësova unë fjalët e bukuroshes.
-Mikun pyet të parin, -ndërhyri Stalini. 
-Një dopio koçimare,- i thashë biondes duke i shkelur syrin.
-Ç’është kjo koçimare more Çome!?-u bë kureshtar Stalini duke lëvizur paksa trupin.
-Ja si them,-nisa shpjegimin,-është një pije kombëtare shqiptare, që kur e tepron në të pirë pas dy javësh të del pija, dhe kokën duhet ta lidhësh me peshqir se s’të lëshon lehtë dhimbja.
-Koçomelo për fat të keq nuk ka, ose mund të themi s’ia kemi dëgjuar emrin,-qeshi në fund të asaj ligjërate e ëmbla bionde nga shqiptimi jo i drejtë i pijes së famshme.
Kështu që desha s’desha pimë të dy ç’porositi Stalini , vermuth nga Skocia. 
Me që u bëra i njohur në Kremlin, një ditë me katër shokë ja morëm siç dimë ne këngës që u tronditën njerëzit dhe muret e lashta. Një nga kokat e udhëheqjes ruse më duket se Malenkovi vete me vrap drejt e tek Stalini dhe i thotë ashtu i mbytur në djersë:
-Shqiptarët i ka gjetur një gjëmë e madhe dhe janë mbledhur kokë më kokë e po qajnë aty poshtë nën hijen e bredhave. T’i dëgjosh të këputet shpirti. Duhet të bëjmë diçka që t’iu lehtësojmë dhimbjen. 
Stalini që ndonjëherë më kishte pyetur edhe për doket e zakonet tona, s’kishte harruar të më pyeste edhe për këngët, kishte vënë buzën në gaz dhe i qe drejtuar Malenkovit:
-Di t’ia bësh eeeeeeee ti Malenkov! Në di shko e bëjë iso me ta, pastaj është mirë t’i lësh në hall të tyre, se kështu e kanë ata, kur qajnë duhet të mendosh të kundërtën, - më ka treguar Çomja shumë të fshehta e të pafshehta të tyre, ndaj di një çikë më tepër se ty unë. 
Në një takimet e shpeshta me të në një kopshtet e vilave të tij në Krime, ku zakonisht kalonte verën, e dini ç’më tha:
-Kemi vendosur more Çome që me rastin e festave të tetorit të dekorojmë. Do të japim dy dekorata, atë të luftëtarit trim të luftës së parë e të luftës s ë dytë.
-Dakort jam –hyra në bisedë unë, por atë dekoratën e luftës së parë nuk e dua, se atë vit kam lindur.
Stalini më pa n ë sy me qortim, pastaj vazhdoi qetësisht fillin e nisur të bisedës së tij.
-Të takon o Çome se je sua trimi, të takon e ta gëzosh!
-Po qe ashtu, - u hodha, -më jepni dhe dekoratën e luftës së tretë botërore.
Plasi e qeshura.
-Dëgjo!-më tha,-dekoratat do t’i verë në gjoks vetë ai i madhi juaj në Tiranë, dëgjova thuaj, -dhe Stalini u ngrit dhe dy hapa më tej shkundi çibukun në trungun e një peme që s’ia mësova emrin ndonjëherë. Kur u kthye pa u ulur ende e pyes:
-E vërtetë është se e ke goditur Nikita Krushovin me çibuk në kokë?
-Dëgjo!- më tha se të kam si Leninin, ja kam frikën atij rrufjani Hrushov, një e goditur me çibuk s’është gjë, ai meriton karamangjollën. I aprovova në heshtje gjithë ato që tha për Nikitën dhe pasi pashë se atë po e vinte gjumi poshtë ua bëra me shënjë rojeve ta merrnin brenda. 
Pasi u largova nga përfundimisht nga Rusia, shkëmbyem nja dy-tre herë letra e telograme, por vetëm kaq. Më pas ai vdiq dhe me dekoratat e mia nuk di seç u bë. Më kanë thënë se njërën atë më të madhen në peshë e mori Enveri ynë dhe tjetrën ia dha shoferit t ë tij. Kur vdiq Stalini zia e madhe që pushtoi rruzullin hodhi flatrat edhe në fshatin tonë. Nëna ime e gjorë Hafizeja e lidhi shamininë e zezë kokës, të cilën e mbajti për dyzet ditë dhe vuri kujën në shtëpi sikur ta kishte djalën e saj:
Të keqen nëna o Stalin.
Shokë i ngushtë me Çomen tim.
Me këto dy vargje shumë domethënëse e mbylli bisedën Çome shekullori, duke më dhënë dorën për tu larguar në shtëpinë e tij. Dhe unë s’
kam ç’të shtoj tjetër në letër. Ndonjë ditë të mirë kur të jetë “esëll” do ta “kurdis” mbase më tregon ndonjë ndodhi tjetër me kripë e piper nga jeta e tij apo nga lidhjet e tij me të mëdhenjtë që shpesh nga kokat e tyre të mëdha varej fati i kokave të vogla që nga stepat mongole deri në Adriatikun tonë. 



...Kinë me Maon



“Do të shkosh Çome, do të shkosh, Partia ka besim të veçantë tek ty, e dimë që s’ke haber nga këto punë, por me ndihmën e Partisë do t’ia dalësh mbanë. Pastaj ke ke pak përvojë nga vizita që bëre në Bashkimin Sovjetik këtu e vite të shkuara.”
Këto më tha ministri pa portofol në zyrën e tij atë ditë shtatori të gjashtëdhjetreshit.
U nisëm me ballonë. Që të mos kisha të përziera piva hapje për gjumë, kështu që se ndjeva udhëtimin. Në Pekin na pritën një lumë i stërmadh njerëzish me banderola e lule të shumta dhe të gjithë këndonin në kor, “Lindja është e kuqe”. Midis mijra porttreteve të Babaxhanit tonë e të Maos dallova dhe tre apo katër portete të mitë.
Eh, Çome, Çome i fola vetes, deri në Kinë të vajti fama dhe nami. Më vonë mora vesh se ato portrete i kishin mbajtur në dorë për të më bërë qejfin punonjësit e ambasadës sonë në Pekin. Pas dy ditësh u rregullua të takoheshim me kryetarin Mao se ditën e ardhjes sonë kishte qënë për peshk.
Erdhi dhe çasti i shumëpritur. U futa me ndrojtje pas shoqëruesit Çen, një kinez topolak që kishte mbaruar studimet në Tiranë. Ç’të shikoj, Maoja qe shtrirë mbi një divan si i vdekur. Desha të jepja kujën, por gishti tregues i Çenit tek hunda më bënë që të mos e merrja një veprim të tillë. Pastaj Mao u ngrit, hapi të dyja krahët, lëvizi këmbën e djathëtë si të godiste topin, më pas me të majtën, u hodh me të dyja këmbët mbledhur pupthi dhe në vazhdim u sul drejt nesh si të bënte luftë me shpata. Unë rrija si buf i ngrirë në mes të dhomës dhe po prisja të merrja sinjal nga shoqëruesi se ç çdo bëja më tej. Çeni mu afrua duke më thënë në rrëzë të veshit:
-Tani me të vërtetë mbaroi.
-Si mbaroi!,-sa nuk ulërita unë, -sot e gjeti për të ma lënë peng tërë jetën.
-Shët- ma bëri me shënjë Çeni, duke më pëshpëritur: -mbaroi gjimnastikën desha të them, ushtrimet marciale që bënë shpesh herë në ditë.
-Këtë më thuaj o të pifsha dollinë, ju ktheva duke i shtreguar dorën.
Pasi u bë ceromonia e njohjes e stërnjohjes, ç’ta zgjasim më tej, Maoja i tha Çenit:
-Na lërë vetëm me Çomen.
Unë s’prita të fillonte ai, por i zgjata përpara një listë të madhe me kërkesa, nga që se kisha palosur dot se ishte tepër e madhe e kisha bërë në formë ruloni.
-Çe këtë,-u habit ai,-dacibao!
Lista rulon u hap duke zënë krejt tavolinën.
-Ma dha qeveria, jepja kryetarit Mao këto kërkesa.
Maoja qeshi dhe më pas asaj qeshje ironike vazhdoi:
-Nuk i lexoj fare o Çome, se i di përmendësh që nga pesdhjetegjashta më duket, që jemi lidhur si mishi me kockën me ju, por kjo listë që ke prurë ti si shumë e madhe dhe e fryrë është!
-Deomos -ju përgjigja unë, -prandaj jemi miq.Hallet me miqtë do t’i qajmë.
-Do t’iua dërgojmë të gjitha o Çome, do t’iu dërgojmë një kombinat tekstili, por do të m’i thuash atij Cekes së Beratit, e de Ceke qerosit që kur të kem vdekur unë mos ta këndoj atë këngën me qesëndi, “O Berat ç’e pate fat, bëre goxha kombinat”, jo vetëm atij, por të gjithëve ju, dhe ty o Çome, se byçën doku i atij kombinati do t’ua mbulojë.
-Ç’është ky Cekja më qafsh,! -shpreha habinë unë,- ta kap e t’ia bëjë veshët si lëpushka misri.
-Lëre, lëre, -më qetësoi kryetari, -tani është me baluke, por më vonë do t’i ketë tullë, të thashë njëherë, kur të kem vdekur unë, aty pas shtatëdhjetetetës.
-Prapë s’po të kuptoj! -ndërhyra, ku e di se ç’do të ndoth më vonë?
-I di o Çome, i di kryetari, i di të gjitha, vërtetë jam komunist, por jam edhe magjistar. Tek unë kanë fole të gjithë që nga Konfuci e deri tek Stalini. E parashkoj të ardhmen unë. Ja e shikon këtë qelq si rruzull, këtu më dalin të gjitha. Edhe armiqtë që këtu i zbuloj unë. Edhe se’ç ndihmë do t’iu jap, ky rruzull do të më thotë, sa dhe kur ose kurrë!
-Për Fierin dhe Lushnjën se i bie të jem komshi me ta ç’do të bësh? Të lutem vërë dorën në zemër o kryetar,- fillova unë të qaesha dhe me këtë rast t’i kërkoja një nga pikat që më kishte dhënë qeveria në atë listën rulon. Domosdo më takonte të këmbgulja si zëvëndësministër i industri - minierave që isha paraqitur(komanduar sa për vizitën) ndërsa merresha me të vërtetë pas ikjes nga kapitenllëku i anijes, me shpërndarjen e kuadrove të lartë nga veriu në jug, atje ku kishte nevojë vendi, sa do që isha vetëm me shkollën e dyfekut.
-Dëgjo këtu,-e mori fjalën kësaj here më butë. -Për Fierin të jap fjalën se do t’i dërgojmë këto ditë Azotikun, ndërsa për Lushnjën do të dërgojmë më vonë atë të plasmasit. Me që kam dëgjuar se janë punëtorë të mirë po u çoj një vapor me kazma e lopata.
-Dakord jam,-fola dhe u zgjata drejt tij për ta puthur në ballë.
-Ndërsa krahinës tënde o Çome vëllai do t’i dërgojmë nja dy vagona me stema me fytyrën time. Le të vërë çdo njeri nga juve sa të dojë. Do tu dërgoj edhe ca kapota ushtarake e ca dyfeqe se kaq doni ju e bëni përpara, tutje, por ama me një kusht mos t’i mbani të gjitha për vete. I jepni ca Mallakastrës e ca Skraparit se u bëhet qejfi dhe atyre.
-Aman o Mao!- ju luta, -plotësomë edhe një dëshirë tjetër se kemi ca shokë të mirë nga Përmeti, dërgo ndonjë edhe për ta 
-Përmeti, Përmeti, Përmeti....ah po,-tha Mao duke e rrutulluar gjithandej rruzullin e qeltë që mbante në dorë. -Ah po!, -vazhdoi -janë ata që u bien qemaneve, janë qjfllinj të ahengut. Le tu dërgojmë ndonjë gërnetë e ndonjë def, u del e u tepron atyre .
Sa mbaroi së foluri, u ngrita menjëherë në këmbë e nisa t’i lexoja disa këngë për të, të bëra nga populli ynë. Për njërën që e pëlqeu më ndërpreu e më tha:
-Pa përsërite edhe njëherë këtë të fundit .
Dy luanë që ka sot bota,
Një Azia një Evropa...
Më ndali përsëri duke më thënë:
-Mirë një luan jam unë, po tjetri kush është o Çome?
-Legjendari ynë, i pagjumi ynë, ditëshumi ynë-ia ktheva.
-Pse ashtu thotë ai , që është luan, le që nejse, nejse. S’ka ndonjë krahësim më të butë se krahësimi me egërsira s’më pëlqen.
Ç’t’i thoja! E mbylla gojën jo se nuk gjeja se me çfarë kafshe ta krahësoja, por s’më dukeshin me vend zëvëndësimet në teks. S’ma nxinte dhembi psh, të thosha , dy buaj, dy derra, apo dy maçokë ka sot bota. Ndërkaq u hap njëra derë dhe brenda u futën pesmbëdhjetë vajza si yje, kështu dhe muhabetin e luanëve e harruam.
Vajzat mbanin në duar shporta me lule dhe nisën të këndonin në dy gjuhë, në shqip e kinesçe.
Mao më goditi lehtë në sup. Ktheva kokën.
-Të pëlqejnë?- më tha.
-Më pëlqejnë sa s’ka, -u lëpiva unë si dhelpra para pulës s ë majme dhe i them në vesh. -Amerikanët shkruajnë se ti ke arem dhe shkon me to kur të doj qejfi.
Mao qeshi, por e qeshura e tij ishte tepër e hidhur.
-Mos u beso përrallave të amerikanëve.
Në çast grupi i vajzave yje nisi të këndojë internacionalen që me këtë rast do të thoshte shkoqur se dhe takimi ynë po merrte fund. U ngritëm dhe unë me kryetarin në këmbë, me grushtin ngritur nisëm të këndonim sejcili në gjuhën e tij, apo të bënim sikur të këndonim, se shumë herë zërat tanë stononin me ato të vajzave. Për Maon nuk e di nëse e dinte të plotë teksin, por unë për vete dija vetëm dy vargjet e para e rreth tyre sillesha si dielli rreth tokës ose më shqip si kapaku rreth tenxheres. Ky ishte takimi i vetëm me të, por edhe i paharrueshëm për mua, me të cilin nuk do të takohesha më fizikisht, por në një mënyrë tjetër shumë enigmatike vite e vite më vonë -e mbylli tregimin e tij xha Çomja.
__________________

----------


## mondishall

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Bujar Muçaj


Në zbritje





Çoç kishte ndodhur në udhëheqjen e lartë, atje në Tiranën e kuqe. Tradhëti e madhe thoshin, dhe vetë ministri me shumë portofole, dikur pa portofol që më kishte nisur në Kinë kohë më parë më thirri urgjend në zyrën e tij.
-Nuk i kemi punët mirë, -u zbraz që në fillim. Ka marrë të krisur, seç ka dalë një grup komplotistësh nga radhët e birosë të lidhur me kinezët dhe kam frikë se mos të kanë futur në listë edhe ty si bashkpunëtor. Nuk e di çfarë të them more Çome, por vetë ai i madhi më tha të vije dhe kërkon të flasë me ty. Dëgjo! -se mos të thotë goja nga frika emrin tim se na more më qafë pastaj. Tani shko, por me mënd në kokë ama!
Shkova me një frymë i shqetësuar se nuk ishte e paktë të vinin damkën e armikut e të tradhëtarit të kombit. 
-Erdhe o Çome?-më tha “Zeusi”dhe në këtë kohë goditi me vrasësen plastike një mizë që zhurmonte mbi një pjatë me rrush në tavolinën që binte menjëherë në sy nga forma si yll.
-Erdha, mos ardhça -i ktheva përgjigje me kokën ulur, duke u dridhur e tëri si ai qëngji para ujkut.
-Ata kinezët s’po na dalin burra të mirë, dhe ti më duket siç e kam shkruar edhe në ditarin tim, ke qënë ca ditë atje, gjoja si zëvëndësministër i industrisë, u takove atje edhe me “timonierin” e pagabueshëm Mao. I thuaj troç Partisë në ta mbanë, se mos ke shkelur mbi ndonjë dërrasë të kalbur, apo mbi ndonjë bajgë se të mori dreqi dhe e theve qafën pastaj, do të thiesh ashtu si e kanë thyer qafën të tjerë para teje.
-Se ha Çomja atë **** ulliri o komandant-iu përgjigja dhe nuk preferova t’i thoshja shoku Enver, pasi më dukej vetja si para një gjyqi të vogël, të parakohshëm dhe fjala shok mund vetëm të prishte punë, ndaj e thirra si në kohë të luftës që si do të ishte ai mbetej gjithmonë në distancën e komandantit ndaj një “dezerori” siç mund të quhesha unë.
-Fol, fol!- e mori sërish fjalën ai-ashtu të thom u, mos i mbaj të fshehtë Partisë, asnjë gjë se ndryshe do të ma hash atë të gjatin se dhe Partisë me të futur ia ke patur ti. 
-Kë të gjatë?-ndërhyra unë i bërë piperkë e kuqe në fytyrë
-Atë more, ah që s’po në kujtohet tani.
-Panxharin e Maliqit -fola me gjysmë zëri dhe prisja të më thoshte :bleta: ravo e gjete!
-Jo more Çome nuk e gjete, nuk është panxhari dhe as sallatori, është ca më i gjatë dhe në krye është i kthyer ashtu si krrabë, padyshim që është edhe më i hollë.
-Shkopin e policit -thirra si Arkimedi Eureka, i zhytur në thella, për të gjetur enigmën që po mundonte aq shumë komandantin. Vetja po më dukej në ato pak çaste si të isha në një konkurs dhe jo dosido, duke harruar se nga ai takim mund të dilja edhe si Ali pashë Tepelena pa kokë a më keq, pa varr, pa nam e nishan. Të paktën tepelenasi i kishte dy varre.
-Qafën e patokut o Çome se tani m’u kujtua, por ajo është lule e kaluar lules para atij që të merr drejt e në ballë.
-Partia e di, por ti komandant març nga ditët tona e tu bëftë dita njëmijë-fola pa e vështruar në sy. Më hip një e qarë e lotët nisën të binin sumbulla-sumbulla mbi tapetin e kuq.
-E boll u përlote e ta dish se s’jam dakort me tia -vazhdoi i nxehur dialogun me mua, duke tundur dhe kokën në shënjë mosaprovimi, -ti ditët e tua dhe unë të miat, ashtu de, pastaj mos na del se i ke premtuar “Matufit Mao” për ca ditë se tani i duhen atij, se është duke vdekur. Mirë, mirë o Çome,-vazhdoi ai-do të çojmë në bazë, jo në bazë anijesh siç shive ca kohë. Na ta bësh dhëmbin! Në baltë, direkt në prodhim, që të nxërë daulle e kokës. Në dalç i përlyer e di seç të pret, s’është nevoja të ta them. Në prodhim që thua ti, do të kalitesh se ke nevojë ca, se qafa të është trashur e të është bërë më e trashë se e demave të kooperativës që i mbajnë vetëm për të mbarsur lopët. Ndaj të falenderosh Partinë dhe mua pesonalisht, që po të japin dorën dhe nesër të vesh që me natë atje ku të kemi çuar na biroja. Një ndjenjë frike, por edhe gëzimi ma përshkuan trupin në ato çaste, por më shumë ndjeja gëzim se nuk ishte e lehtë të dilje pa u lagur nga ato listat, ndaj një këngë më doli vetiu nga goja, apo ishte përgjigja e falenderimit që ma kërkoi komandanti vetëm dy minuta më parë, sot të them të drejtën s’jam në gjendje t’i ndajë:
Rrofsh o komandanti inë 
Doli fjala që na the.
Mirë po sa u nisa për të dalë nga studioja e tij, një lëmsh m’u mbështoll në grykë e s’po flisja më. Provova t’i thosha mirupafshim “portierit”, por goja s’m’u bind.

Ç’ më gjeti kështu!-pyesja veten, tani në pleqëri e gjei të mbetem gagaç. Në shtëpi ishte vënë kuja, por unë plus hallit tjetër gagaçllëkut ç’t’i bëja ?
Të nesërmen u paraqita për të marrë detyrën e re, drejtor në një ndërrmaje ku shumicën e përbënin gratë. Salla ishte mbushur plot, kuptohet me gra. E ndjeja veten si të isha ulur, mbi gjemba sepse i druhesha bindjes së gojës pa sa për atë të dënimit tim fundi- fundit punëtorët e mi qenë
Dëgjoja gratë që pëshpërisnin me njëra-tjetrën:
-Domethënë ky na qenka shoku Ço-Ma-Nge o mos duroftë! E morët vesh pse e sollën këtu? E ka dashur t’i a fus partisë ujin nën rrogos rrufjani, pa le pa le e kishte ca dorën të gjatë me ato kinezkat.
E bela me këto gratë, mendoja duke dëgjuar bisedat e tyre. Mirë që më akuzojnë për të pandershmen, por edhe emrin ma kthyen si të isha kinez. Një tjetër thoshte se në Kinë, Maoja me Çunë dhe Du Bi Unë më kishin bërë për vete, ndaj më kishin sjellë këtu për tu edukuar nën çekanin e kllasës.
U ngrita.
Kam ardhur këtu t’ju drejtoooooj juve, ndaj nuk dua pooooshtë e lartë fjalë pa bukë. Mos ma hani bbbbbesën. Dua bashkë të qqqqqqqqqajmë hallllet tona, ndryshe...
-Duket qenka racë e zgjuar- më përqeshi një bukuroshe që kisha përballë, duke i zgjatur tamam si unë rrokjet e fjalës së fundit
-Do biografinë time ti shoqe? Gjyshi im ka qenë mutttttttesarif në kohë të B aba Qemos, babai i m ishte një kaaaaaaarrocier i ndershëm. Edhe unë s’jam kaaaaaqol fare, jam njeri me nder e ssssssedër. Të punosh mes grave e të dëgjosh porooooositë e tyre, prapë është muuuuuuundësi për të ecur para.
Gratë zunë të qeshnin. Ika e lashë sallën që gumëzhinte duke folur nëpër dhëmbë për to: “Ju keni futur shejtanin në shishe e jo më një Çome”
Kaluan ditët e para, javët, muajt dhe u bënë tre vite në atë kolektiv deri sa dola në pension. Goja sa vinte e më bindej sai puna e asaj mushkës xanxare pak e nga pak. Me djersë e mund ia ndryshova faqen ndërrmarjes, sa gratë zunë e betoheshin për kokën time. Qafa e pastokut s’më doli dhe aq keq se pati nga shokët tanë që hëngrën tetëdhjetëlekëshin(plumbin) kokës. Kur iku komandanti nga kjo botë vajta dhe unë e i çova një tufë me lule mbi të. Po bëhesha gati të ikja kur dëgjoi një zë që po vinte poshtë mermerit.
-Çome,Çome! Sa burrë i mirë që jeshe, por unë dhe biroja kam bërë ca gabime me tija. Dekoratat që të dha Plaku i Moskës njërën e mbajta unë e tjetrën ja dhashë shoferit tim që të mburrej kur të vente në fshatin e tij. Edhe atë të gjatin a të gjatën nga unë e hëngre, por ia shpërbleve Partisë. 
Amanet Partinë seç po ndjej që lëvizin ca hije ashtu tinëzisht në kurris të saj. Ngrita grushtin lartë duke i thënë:
-Të betohem o komandant se do të jem deri në vdekje me ju,. Kur zura fjalën vdekje në gojë, dëgjova përsëri zërin e tij, por kësaj here më të largët:
-Epo ditët ia fale Maos, s’m’i fale mua. 
-Hajde o burrë boll u zgërlaqe, -dëgjova të më thotë ime shoqe në vesh(në vesh se kishte Çeçua biçak. Përreth nëpër varre silleshin kalecat). Nxito se ai ishte që të hoqi nga kolltuku e të vërviti baltrave të Myzeqesë. 
-Atë e di Partia, komplotiste- i thashë gruas(dhe unë në vesh se eheeee biçaku i Çeços ishte me dy presa) në kohën që ajo po më tërhiqte prej kollares.
-Jo moj jo, nuk iki unë që këtej! 
Në këtë kohë gjeta një moment dobësie në duart e saj duke i lënë hijen e duke u shtrirë sa gjerë gjatë mbi varr të legjendarit.
-Ej ti rrip!-dëgjova një zë të ngjirrur mbi kokën time- do të ngrihesh të qerohesh që këtej apo si e ke hallin!? Dëgjo! Aty poshtë është një varr bosh, nxorën një të padëshiruar para ca ditësh, meqë ke dëshirë po të hedhim dhe ty atje, se është gjunah të ngelet bosh.
U çova, kapa gruan prej krahu e bëra teposhtë Tiranës. Që atëhere s’kam vajtur më në Tiranë. Kohë tjetër solli pas nëntëdhjeta, dhe ne se hedhim dot çapin me ritmin e saj o tu bëftë pepja. Gjatë kësaj kohe më ngarkuan me një detyrë goxha të rëndë, atë të kryetarit të përvuajturëve politikë. Ndejta ca kohë e më pas ika. Për këto do të dëftenjë ndonjë ditë tjetër. Ti -m’u drejtua mua -shkruaj këto se je kalemaxhi e do t’i duhen historisë, si do që unë Çomja s’isha ndonjë figurë kushedi se çfarë, paçka se ndonjë thotë për mua se mos të kisha ngrënë atë qafën e patokut, ndoshta do të isha president i sotëm.















Erdhi dita të ngrihemi


-Çome, Çome!-ngriu o derëzi se rrëmujë e madhe është bërë në sheshin e qytetit tënë.
-Ç’thua moj lugate se më trembe, gjakun ujë ma bëre- i fola gruas me inat dhe desha s’desha u çova nga krevati ku isha shtrirë e po lexoja për të perstën herë një libër për fëmijë, “Lepurushi veshkaushi”.
Hapa dritaren ku puhiza më solli deri aty thirrjet :i merzitur: iri-Demokraci. U vesha e dola. Ora ishte rreth njëmbëdhjetë. Sa hapa derën në fun d të shkallëve më prisnin dy burra që së largu i njihja, por pa këmbyer një fjalë me ta. Më kapët prej krahësh duke më thënë:
-Po ku je more Çome, se s’kemi lënë vend me të kërkuar, vate dielli tre hostenë e ti akoma fle. Brodhëm gjithandej e mezi të gjetëm. Je mbyllur në shtëpi si ariu në shpellë, ke frikë se mos të rrëmbejnë. 
-Ç’ju kam bërë unë o të uruar!?-fola i friksuar.
-Hajde na pri, po rrëzojmë atë që na rrinte si hije e keqe kaq e kaq kohë. Gjindja është ngritur, do të bëhet dhe një miting ku do të flasim edhe na si të persekutuar. Para se të vemi atje, nuk do të na e prishësh, kemi një mendje, duam të ngremë që sot shoqatën e të përvuajturëve apo të persekutuarëve siç thuhet shpesh. E dimë se ai qeratai në Tiranë s’të kishte me sy të mirë ndaj të degdisi baltrave të Tërbufit. 
Desha ta kundërshtoja e të thosha se s’më takonte mua ai nder, por ma mbyllën gojën.
-Tjetër njeri përveç teje s’vëmë, njeriu ynë je, botën e ke parë me sy, ne të paktën deri në Roskovec bie fjala e kemi hedhur çapin.
Ndërkohë në derë u shfaq plaka ime, e cila duke më parë në mes të dy burrave që si njihte ia dha ulërimës:
-Lëreni Çomen e gjorë, që ju lëntë zoti pa sy, ç’iu ka bërë ai që edhe breshkës kur i del përpara i thotë-kalo!
-Më marrin për mirë, po futu brenda se do ftohesh s’kam ku të gjejë plakë tjetër që të më ngrohë krevatin- i thashë duke buzëqeshur.
Rrugës veshët më gumëzhinin dhe para syve herë pas here më bëheshin e më dilnin tërë udhëheqja me fytyrë ufosh të lidhur dorë për dorë dhe unë mes tyre që doja të dlja e s’dilja dot. Më bëhej vetja si të isha kec e veç blegërija be, be, be.
Të gjithë më nxirrnin gjuhën, ngrinin duart lart dhe në të njëjtën kohë më flisnin në kor:
-E drodhe Çome! Të lumtë kur s’të dhamë gjysmën e lekut atëhere.
Nga këto vegime të mprapshta më tërhoqi vemendjen Dulja që me shoqëruesin tjetër dukeshn si të ishin vëllezër, vetëm se Dulja, kishte mustaqe të vogla si ato që mbante qëmoti Hitleri.
-Vëllezër jeni? -I pyeta me këtë rast.
-Jo!-m’u përgjigj tjetri që quhej Rreme, -kushurinj, - por do të thosha edhe unë si im kushëri Dulja, e kemi pleqëruar që të bëjmë njëherë atë tonën, pastaj shkojmë në miting ku pritet të vijnë edhe zotërinj nga Tirana.
-Ku do të mblidhemi? -pyeta - në ndonjë shtëpi a ku!? 
-Kam unë çelsat e këndit të kuq të ndërrmarjes sime, -u hodh e tha Rremja duke më tundur si tespie një tufë çelsash para syve.
Shkuam. Në hyrje të këndit të kuq ishte një grup i shpërdarë njerëzish, të njohur e të panjohur për mua, të cilët sa na panë nisën të mblidhen dhe filluan pa ndonjë komandë të brohërisnin  :i merzitur: iri-Demokraci.
U emocionova, ngrita grushtin të përshëndesja, por Dulja që më gjindej gjithandej pranë ma uli me zor, duke më thënë me zë të ulët pa ndonjë ngarkese inati:
-Na turpërove, ule grushtin e ngri dy gishtat!
U futëm brenda. E kuqja sundonte sendet gjithandej, duke filluar nga perdet deri tek karriket. Në krye rrinte i paharruari në bronx i veshur si gjeneral.
-Po me këtë ç’do të bëhet? -i them Dules.
-Shëëëët!-ma bëri, -ule zërin se nuk i dihet si gdhihet nesër, mirë është aty, prej bronxi është, bukë s’na kërkon, të drejtë vote s’ka.
Askush s’u kujtua më për të. Të gjithë rendën kush e kush më parë të zinin vend në tribunë. Për mua që mendonin se isha “i madh” e do të isha udhëheqësi i tyre i ardhshëm e lanë të lirë kreun e nderit. Numëroj të vertëngjiturit në presidium, gjithsej bëheshim katërmbëdhjetë së bashku me mua. I hedh një sy shkarasi sallës tejembanë e më dalin gjashtëmbëdhjetë. Qesha dhe mora fjalën:
-Afrohuni, të gjithë në rreshtat e para, të bëjmë siç e bënë Europa, tavolinë të rrumbullakët, ndonëse kjo e jona është me cepa. Nga ana protokollare u ngrit Dulja, i cili pasi përshëndeti pjesëmarrësit dhe arsyen e këtij tubimi, me shumë delikatesë e me dorë në zemër ma dha sërish fjalën mua.
Ato ditë kisha dëgjuar në radio e televizion, kisha lexuar në revista e gazeta, se këtej e tutje ishte mirë t’i thërrisnim njëri-tjetrit me zotni, zonja e në veçanti zonjushe për të pamartuarat. Kështu e nisa dhe unë fjalën time. Do ti që të gjithë u ngritën në këmbë e filluan të duartrokisnin dhe të thërrisnin emrin tim:Çomja, Çomja,Çomja dhe më tej tre apo katër të tjerë :e lashte: vropë, Evropë,Evropë.
-Jam shumë i mallëngjyer vëllezër të më besoni- dhe m’u varën lotët si breshër faqeve. Dikush u shkëput nga mesi i sallës e më dhuron një tufë me lule të egra ku midis tyre bënte mu tërfili dhe jonxha e livadheve. I mora dhe desha të shijoja në çast aromën e tyre, por siç duket lulet më bënë alergji dhe tështiva aq fortë sa që më shpërthyen jargët shatrëvan dhe disa stërkala vajtën dhe iu ngjitën në tullë njërit që kisha përballë. Su ndje i gjori. Nxori shaminë dhe e fshiu më nge “ciklonin” tim. 
-S’ka gjë-më tha,-mos u prek nga ky çast, gjera që ndodhin!
Fillova të flasë përsëri dhe nuk lashë gjë pa përmendur. Pas meje e mori fjalën një ish shef dege, i cili kishte qënë dënuar tre muaj me punë kolektonjëse në tharjen e Kënetës së Tërbufit, se kishte marrë disa herë rrshfete dhe se e kishin gjetur dy tri herë me këmbë të mpleksura me dëshirë me llogaritaren. Pas tij u ngrit një shul i gjatë me syze të errta i ngjashëm me vëllezërit bluz që s’foli, por ia mori këngëssë njohur:
Ç’i uli supet kalaja,
Ulet mali se vjen maja.
-Mjaft!- i bëtirtën nja dy çuna të bëhshëm që u ngritën në këmbë me dy gishtat përpjetë duke vërshuar drejt tij arsenalin e mundshëm të fjalëve. 
-Provokator! Spiun i të kuqëve! Lamash i kokëkallçukut! Legen materniteti!
Shuli se prishi terezinë fare, hoqi syzet, tundi kokën si të ndonjë hajvani brenda në trastën e tagjisë e doli atje ku donte ai.
-Pse s’jemi mbledhur të mbrojmë atë burrë atje,-dhe drejtoi gishtin drejt njeriut prej bronxi.
Salla nisi të ulërijë në ekstazë:?Jashtë!jashtë!jashtë!
Shuli iki nën vërshimin e të sharave që s’kishin të mbarur, që fillonin nga nëna dhe përfundonin tek pulat e shtëpisë. Me ikjen e shulit u ngritën dhe tre pleq, të cilët kishin ngatërruar edhe ata vendin e mbledhjes së veteranëve të qytetit.
-Ama kështu qenka puna-u shpreh i pikëlluar njëri prej tyre-të na fani se në tjetër livadh kullosim ne.
Pleqtë nuk i shau njeri, por ra në sy shterja e tubuesve. Tani më shumë ishin në presidium se sa në sallë.
-Çohu ti!- po i thonin një plaku që dukej më i vjetër se unë në moshë,-çohu se ti ke vuajtur njëzet vjet burgjeve të diktaturës. Plaku u çua, dhe sot më kujtohet mirë emri i tij Sherif. Sherif i Nju Jorkut i thërrisnin të gjithë, nofkë kjo e marë nga një film policor që kishte bërë bujë, në ato kohëra.
-E ndjejmë që po jep shpirt diktatura , por ne që kemi vuajtur nën thonjtë e saj e ndjejmë më tepër dhe e dëgjojmë rrukullimën e saj mijra kilometra larg. 
E pyes Rremën: 
-Ç’shkollë ka mbaruar se foli bukur e me kulturë Sherua?
-Shkollën e hajdutit –m’u përgjigj.
-Por ç’farë vithte kërcuri?
-Ç’t’i zinte dora, pula,derra, gomerë. Herën e fundit e kapën me një derë haleje në kurris, e kishte marrë në një shkollë. Këtë punë ka bërë ai, sa dilte, rrinte një javë qetësi e shkonte prapë në shtëpinë pa qera.
Sherifi u ul nën duartrokitjet frenetike, të zjarrta të sallës që u ngrit e tëra në këmbë. Në mëndje më ka mbetur Sokrati, Sokrat Palloshi. Me mbiemrn jo të vërtetë Palloshi njihet më tepër, pasi është mbiemër i marë ose një lloj çmimi Gines i vogël për shkak të hundës së madhe, më e madhe se e zakonshmja. Atëhere Lloshua ishte një burrë rreth të gjashtëdhjetave, thinjosh vetëm në tëmthat, i cili për arsye se i bënte keq klima atje ku kishte qënë bujti një mëngjez të largët e të bukur në qytetin tonë. Eh ç’fjalim që ka mbajtur atë ditë! Bilbil e kaluar bilibilit ishte nga goja. Ai fliste dhe të pranishmit zunë të lotonin të gjithë.
-Ta marrim në kryesi-i them Dules dhe Rremes tepër i emocionuar, dhe në vazhdim u kërkova shkakun, ku kishte vuajtur i fatziu, i cili me shumë e me shumë modesti foli për vuajtjet shokëve se sa të tijat. 
-Drejtor burgu ka qenë-erdhi përgjigja rrufe e Dules.
-Domethënë ka qenë “Babai i të burgosurëve”, iu ktheva unë- kështu i bie apo jo!
Ndërkohë një e trokitur në xham na bëri të ngriheshim të gjithë në këmbë.
-Policia -mundi të thotë dikush dhe ja dha vrapit pas kories me plepa që vinte mbrapa Këndit të Kuq. Me atë veprim djaloshi ishte për ne si filli i Arianës për të dalë nga ai lloj labirinti. Në sallë nisi rrëmuja dhe njerëzit filluan lëvizjet për të dalë jashtë pas gjurmëve të djaloshit.
-Vëllezër!-bërtita unë-Mos lëvizni vendit, dhe ju që dolët hajdeni brenda se ia gjej unë ilaçin dhe telat kësaj meseleje!
Ashtu u bë. U nisa drejt bustit të bronxit me hap gati rreshtor, i hodha duart në qafë dhe nisa të këndojë drithërueshëm me grykë:
Pyesin popujt nëpër botë,
Një yll drite është në Evropë
Të tjerët në fillim u stepën, por pastaj e vazhduan krahas meje këngën. Në pragun e e derës u dukën një grup policësh me skafandra në kokë e shkopinj gome nëpoër duar, të cilët sapo u futën brenda u qeshi buza, kënduan dhe ata me ne pa i hequr pajimet, e së fundi u larguan duke na kërkuar të falur për keqkuptimin dhe shqetësimin.
Më pas erdhi lajmi që miting nuk do të kishte dhe ne u shpërndamë me premtimin se do ta gjenim njëri - tjetrin si do që të ishte puna. Më vonë dihet seç ndodhi tek ne e në tërë lindjen. Për pesë vjet kryesova shoqatën, më vonë dhashë dorheqjen dhe sot më kanë lënë si biçim kryetar nderi si i thonë. Ju do të pyesnit se kush të zëvëndësoii në atë detyrë të nderuar?! Flokëthinjuri Sokrat, Sokrat Palloshi, legjenda e burgut, legjenda e hundës së madhe ose e thënë me fjalë më tingëlluesee letrare, “Babai i të burgosurve”.
__________________

----------


## saura

> Bujar Muçaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>           Nafta dhe ulliri 
> ...




Kane ngelur me ullinj Mondi ,apo i kane prere te gjitha ? çfare thote Bujari ?....

----------


## saura

[QUOTE=mondishall;1982509]Bujar Muçaj







          Nafta dhe ulliri 





          Mund të harrosh gjëra të tjera pa përmendur, por binomin naftë-ulli kurrsesi, se pa këtë binom nuk mund ta njohësh Mallakastrën e sotme. Jo më kotë e përmëndëm në fillimet e librit¹ Nimfeun e famshëm, por duhet të përmëndim edhe një nga emblemat e Muzakëve që kishin të gdhendur dhe dy rrëkeza nafte, duke na treguar që qysh në ato kohë banori i këtyre trojeve, bylyni apo mallakastrioti e myzeqari i mëpasëm e  dinte se jetonte mbi këtë xhevair të çmuar. Ndërsa për ullirin këtë hyrje do të doja ta ilustroja me disa vargje  të poetit   Xhevahir Spahiu.



          Raport lufte



          I perëndishmi Padishah!

          Zjarri i xhehnemit 

          mbi Arbërinë ra.

          Dhjetë mijë frymë

          I dërguam në atë botë:

          Shtatë mijë arnautë,

          Tre mijë ullinj të moçëm.

          Të paudhët

          I shkuam me shpatë,

          Drurët

          I dogjëm të gjithë të gjallë.

          Tre ditë e tre net: ç’aromë profetike

          E një flake ylberore,

          Veç të ishe aty.

           Zoti im!

           Shërbëtori yt i përunjur

                        Ibrahim  



        E kundërta ka ndodhur me një pushtues tjetër, me gjermanët  e pikërisht në Mallakastër diku midis Hekalit e Kashit ku ishte disklotuar një repart. U ishin mbaruar drurët apo qymyri dhe nuk dinin me çfarë të gatuanin. Një “mik” ideali i tyre nga anët tona e mori vesh seç kërkonin, i papërtuar rrëmben sopatën dhe nisi të presë ullirin më të afërm. Nga çadra ku pushonte i madhi i tyre doli një britmë, e cila sa nuk e rrëzoi nga pema mikun shqiptar. 

       -Nein!

       Ulliri i shpëtoi ndëshkimit të egër, nuk u pre dhe guzhina përdori për gatim ca arka të boshatisura  municioni nga Ruhri i largët.

       Dy shëmbuj diametralisht të kundërt që flasin shumë nga kohë të ndryshme, nga pushtues që vinin njëri nga lindja e tjetri nga perëndimi, të dy superfuqi të kohës së tyre. Diku kam lexuar se ullinjtë e Hekalit janë ndër më të vjetrit e Shqipërisë e të Ballkanit. Ullinjtë e moçëm mund t’i shohësh në çdo fshat të tejendanë Mallakastrës. Është gjë e rrallë ose e pamundur të gjesh shtëpi në këtë krahinë që të mos kultivojë ullirin. Me nam të mirë janë ullinjtë e Cakranit, Hekalit, Kashit, Greshicës, Ruzhdies, Gjinoqarës, Siqecës, Visokës, Kuqarit, Margëlliçit, Aranitasit, Dukasit, Rrerësit, Kashit, Fratarit etj. 

       Në librin austriakut Voith “Lufta e Durrësit midis Qezarit dhe Pompeit”na tregon më së miri sipas studimeve të tij se:

      “Në kohën e Qezarit Mallakastra merrej me blektori dhe me kultivimin e ullinjve...”

      Në fillim nafta sikur i prishi qetësinë shekullore ullirit, por më pas pema e lashtë u mësua, duke e pranuar e duke patur dashur pa dashur një lloj armonie me të. Nga kohë e vjetër e më pas na kanë arritur disa toponime edhe për ullinjtë:

        Ullinjtë e Kolës, Ulliri i Kuq, Ullinjtë e Menxarakut, Lagja e Ullinjëve, Ulliri i Rrapo Hekalit, Pesë  Ullinjtë, Ullinjtë e Toskëve, Ullinjtë e Qarrishtës, Ullinjtë e Gjeneralit (Mbjellë këta në vitet tridhjetë nga Xhemal Aranitasi ish ministër i mbrojtjes i Zogut 25-39),Ullinjtë e Hajredinit (Fratarit) në Bejar, Ullinjtë e Topave në Hekal etj.
         Nuk mund të shikosh një pejsazh me ullinj pa një sondë nafte midis tyre apo anasjelltas. Atë ekollogji që “dogji”pakujdesia e të nxjerrit të “arit të zi” i lashti ulli përpiqet ta çojë në vend pak nga pak,  me durim e këmbngulje. 

     Po citoj përsëri Xhevair Spahiun poetin e dashuruar marrëzisht pas ullinjëve në poezinë e shkurtër por të dhimbëshme “Mallakastra” në librin “Ferrparajsa” në faqen 84.



Valëzim i valëzuar

i një shkretimi të shkretuar-

këto brigje.

Pikëllimin kullosin kopetë e ullinjve.



     Burimi i parë i naftës në këtë zonë u çel më 19 korrik 1926 nga shoqëria “Anglo-Persiane” në Patos, e cila kishte marrë me konçension për të kërkuar naftë 220 000 ha dhe për të shfrytëzuar 60 000 ha . Një shoqëri tjetër amerikane që kishte futur kthetrat në naftën shqiptare ishte  dhe “Standart Oil”, e cila kishte marrë me konçension 51 000 ha . Më pas kjo zonë u shfrytëzua nga italianët të cilët  blenë konçensionet e shoqërisë “Anglo-Persiane”. Shoqëritë italiane ishin “Agip”dhe “Aipa”. Duke folur në librin e tij “Politika e Italisë në Shqipëri” mëkëmbësi i mbretit në Shqipëri Jakomoni kur flet për përparimin teknik në trugun e lashtë të traditave perndimore ndërmjet të tjerave shkruan:

     “...Berati, në këmbët e malit të Tomorrit, vendbanimi legjendar  i perëndive, në truallin e të cilit gjenden shtresëmbajtëset e naftës së Devollit e të Patosit ...”

     Për nxjerrjen e naftës janë mbajtur statistika të rregullta nga viti 1929 e këtej. Në vitin që thamë është nxjerr vetëm 100 ton. Viti rekord i nxjerrjes së naftës mbahet viti 1974 me shifrën 2 248 227 ton. Rezervat e llogaritura në zonën  Patos-Marinëz dhe asaj të Visokës të mara së bashku janë 280 270 219 tonë, duke nxjerrë prej tyre 24 662 296 tonë. Edhe rëra bituminoze që gjendet në zonën e Patos-Kasnicës në një territor prej disa hektarësh është një pasuri që mendohet deri 15 000 000 m3 . Në ditët e sotme kapaciteti nxjerrës ka arritur deri në 50 000 tonë në vit. Venburimi i gazit metan  në Frakull i zbuluar në vitin 72 është shfrytëzuar deri në vitin 88-të dhe mendohet se sasia e përgjithëshme e vendburimit arrin në 107 233 893 N. m3. Nga vendndodhja e dikurshme e zjarrit të famshëm të Nimfeut është nxjerrë sasia 101 841 158 N.m3. Në përfytyrimin popullor nafta mendohet se është një lumë ku një degëz e tij kalon edhe ndër ne dhe po të ecësh me magjinatën popullore pak a shumë bindesh sikur je para një të vërtete. Naftë ka në rrethinat e Kuçovës, ndjekim rrugën duke zbritur në Myzeqe të Beratit në zonën e Kozare - Arrëzës, kalojmë në Myzeqe të Lushnjës në Divjakë ku ka gaz hidhemi në të Fierit  drejt Povelçës, bëjmë një kthesë gjarpërushe si lumi i Semanit, por në të kundërt drejt Frakullës, sulemi disa gradë kthesë për në Kallm -Verri, në bregun tjetër pastaj duke filluar nga Jakodina, Belina, Marinza, Sheqishta, Zharrëza, marrim përpjetë Kuqarit, Patosit, Dukasit, Banajt, Rusinjës, Margëlliçit, Rrerësit, Gjorgozit, Visokës, Patosit-Fshat, Belishovës, Ballshit, Drenovës, Kashit, Hekalit, Mollajt, Poçemit, hidhemi pastaj matanë Vjosës drejt Labërisë, në Karbunarë, Gorisht, Amonicë, duke ju shtuar lumit dhe “rrëkeza” e Drashovicës që na kujton se pusi i parë i çpuar për naftë në Shqipëri është pikërisht aty, në vitin 1916 nga italianët. Në Amonicë përpara na del masivi shkëmbor i maleve duke e përfunduar përfytyrimin popullor në Finiq të Sarandës. Ndërsa për specialistët është krejt ndryshe dhe shkencërisht kanë përcaktuar thellësitë e shtresave  të ndryeshme, llojin e naftës që nxirret në çdo vendburim, katet e tyre etj. Për naftë është shpuar gjithandej Mallakastrës edhe në Aranitas, Panahor, Kalenjë, Metoh e gjetkë, por pa dhënë ndonjë rezultat. Për kuriozitet po shtojmë se për dekada me radhë në linjat tona detare dhe ndërkombëtare ishte një anije çisternë me emrin “Patosi”. Uzina e përpunimit të thellë të Naftës në Ballsh, e cila bënë pjesë sot në shoqërinë aksionere ARMO, është një uzinë ndër të paktat e më cilësoret që i rezistoi ekonomisë së tregut dhe furisë vetvrasëse të nëntëdhjetë  e shtatës. Si përfundim, Nafta dhe Ulliri janë dhe mbeten dy nga pasuritë më të çmuara të krahinës e të vendit. Dhe për të dyja këto pasuri Mallakastra mbanë kreun paçka se në ndonjë shkrim ose studim shkencor e ndonjë “shkencëtar” flokëthinjur e sup rënë nga pesha e gradave të marra kohët e fundit e quan me të pa drejt krahinë e prapambetur.

   Figura të shquara në vite në naftë mund të përmëndim:

   Lipe Nashi*, Kapllan Hajdari, Sotir Skorovoti, Hysni Ajasllari, Uani Çapo, Avni Liçaj, Zarif Saliaj, Barjam Shehu, Qemal Rrapushi, Kiço Kasapi, Sokrat Pitushi,**Myrteza Kepi, Muhamet Shehu, Sheme Mara, Napolon Mërtiri, Sabri Hoxha, Nexhip Xhuveli, Haki Fejzo, Adil Zotaj, Pjetër Leka, Feruze Nepravishta, Beqir Alia, Ramiz Xhabia, Miti Dhamo, Petro Olldashi, Ilia Karaduni, Piro Bozdo, Bahri Shanaj, Protoko Murati, Nebi Sulkaj, Enriko Veizi***, Abib Pasha, Koço Plaku****, Milto Gjikopulli*****, Kamber Brezhani, Sulo Kamberi, Nikodhim Shtrepi, Skender Elbasani, Belul Kamberi, Fatmir Shehu etj. Ndërsa nga të huajt që  i dhanë aq shumë nxjerrjes së naftës në vendin tonë e veçaënrisht në Mallakastër është inxhinieri polak Zuberi****** i cili është i pari që bëri hartën gjeologjike të Shqipërisë dhe njihet si zbulues i vendburimit të Patosit. U eksekutua nga rregjimi komunist si sabotator në zonën e naftës Kuçovë. Kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre plot specialistë nga Italia, Anglia, Jugosllavia, Hungaria, Çekia, Bashkimi Sovjetik, Rumania, Kina etj. Në kohë të komunizmit në Patos dilte një revistë shkencore e titulluar “Nafta dhe Gazi”(1972-1991) e cila ishte e një cilësie të lart.



      *Emrat me të zeza janë Heronj të Punës Socialiste. Lipe Nashi ish drejtor i përgjithshëm i naftës. Me rastin e festave të çlirimit nëntor 1974 merr titullin Hero i Punës Socialiste. Pak muaj më pas në mars të vitit 75 arrestohet dhe dënohet si armik i popullit, si sabotator në naftë. Pas daljes nga burgu në një intervistë dhënë gazetës “Nimfeu” 1 tetor 1991, Lipe Nashi do të shprehej:

      “Nga regjimi 46-vjeçar, ndër të tjera u cilësova si shumë shokë të mi, si armik dhe sabotator në naftë. Këtë akuzë ma bëri Enver Hoxha, të cilit të mos ja hamë hakun, ishte i zgjuar ...për poshtërsi, por jo si shkencëtar, siç mundohej të të paraqitej nëpërmjet një matriali të gjerë që la të shkruar dhe që unë s’di se sa ju shërbeu pasardhësve. E vërteta është se veçanërisht në fushën e naftës padituria e tij ishte totale për të mbuluar këtë padituri e mëndjemadhësi që pasqyrohej rrënqethshëm në ekonomi, ai fabrikoi armiq e sabotatorë sipas cikleve të përcaktuar vetëm nga një mëndje e çmendur.”  

     Mbas vdekjes së Lipe Nashit një nga sheshet kryesore të Patosit mban emrin e tij.

     Emrat e nënvizuar u akuzuan në vitin 75 si sabotatorë në naftë, duke u shpallur armiq të popullit e të Partisë.

          **Myrteza Kepi nga Preza e Tiranës dhe Muhamet Shehu  nga Bicaj i Kukësit ranë në krye të detyrës në Linas të Elbasanit pas një shpërthimi të një nënstacioni pompimi që dërgonte naftën në rafinerinë e Cërrikut. Emrin e Myrtezait e mbanë një shkollë e mesme në Kuçovë, ndërsa të Muhametit një shkollë në Patos. Për kujtim të dy heronjëve rruga për nga qendra e Patosit, deri në Stadiumin e futbollit mbanë emrin “Heronjtë e Linasit”

          ***Enriko Veizi specialist i mirfilltë në insitutin e kërkimeve të naftës, një nga karikaturistët më të mëdhenj që ka nxjerrë Shqipëria.U dënua me grupin e përfolur sabotator në naftë duke parë lirinë me ardhjen e demokaracisë. Pa ju gëzuar mirë lirisë ndërroi jetë më 1992. Nga njerëz të ndryshëm të artit e të kulturës është propozuar që t’i ngrihet një monument në Patos, Fier apo dhe Himarë që ishte vendlindja e tij. 

          ****Koço Plaku një nga specialistët gjeologë më të mirë që kishte nafta, vëllai i të njohurit Panajot Plaku, u dënua me vdekje, kur s’kishte as tre muaj që ishte martuar. Kishte zbuluar vendburimin e Gorishtit dhe atë të Cakranit. Para se të arrestohej  kam punuar me të në Pusin Verria 33 në zonën e çpimit Kallm –Verri.

          *****Milto Gjikopulli një nga specialistët më të mirë që kish gjeologjia shqiptare dhe ajo e naftës në veçanti. U dënua me vdekje si sabotator në sektorin e naftës.

          ******Zuberi, inxhinier polak, një nga gjeologët më të mëdhenj të botës. Kishte zbuluar venburimin e Bakusë në Bashkimin Sovjetik në kohë të Leninit. Më vonë u angazhua me Shoqërinë Anglo – Persiane në Gjirin Persik e më pas erdhi në Shqipëri. Kudo ku shkeli hartoi dhe përpiloi me saktësi hartat gjeologjike. Dha një kontribut të madh në zonën e Kuçovës dhe është zbuluesi i zonës naftëmbajtëse të Patosit. Në një nga bormbadimet e aviacionit Anglo - Amerikanë i vritet gruaja në Kuçovë. Në Shqipëri si para lufte e më pas punoi me përkushtim. Hartat gjeologjike të Zuberit referohen edhe sot në shumë vende të botës.



                                                       ¹Kjo pjesë është shkëputur nga libri i pabotuar “Aranitasi dhe Mallakastra midis legjendës dhe të vërtetës” të Bujar Muçës...



Kane ngelur me ullinj Mondi ,apo i kane prere te gjitha ? çfare thote Bujari ?....

ahahah,hoqa pikerisht ate qe doja te nenvizoja ....

----------


## mondishall

E dashur Saura, te pershendet e falenderon Bujari qe e lexon dhe me tha qe ata ullinjte shekullore rezistojne akoma, te rinjte jane zhdukur, apo me sakte, i kane zhdukur.

----------

